# Friday august 12 rampage discussion



## CM Buck

I figured I'll start it now. Merge the booth thread with this.saves @LifeInCattleClass. Also depending upon the format I'll sticky individual shows. But for now yak away


----------



## ProjectGargano

Firefromthegods said:


> I figured I'll start it now. Merge the booth thread with this.saves @LifeInCattleClass. Also depending upon the format I'll sticky individual shows. But for now yak away


Will we have a Dynamite thread too?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ProjectGargano said:


> Will we have a Dynamite thread too?


i would assume so

@Firefromthegods - I can make the future weekly Dynamite a Dynamite / Rampage combo until we see the chat in there?

up to you mate - I don't mind either way


----------



## ProjectGargano

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i would assume so
> 
> @Firefromthegods - I can make the future weekly Dynamite a Dynamite / Rampage combo until we see the chat in there?
> 
> up to you mate - I don't mind either way


I hope so! I think is needed, Dynamite needs to always have is own thread and at least this first episodes of Rampage too.


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i would assume so
> 
> @Firefromthegods - I can make the future weekly Dynamite a Dynamite / Rampage combo until we see the chat in there?
> 
> up to you mate - I don't mind either way


Depends upon how much importance it's given by the execs as well. If it's must see content I'm happy to share the work. It also has to be genuine must see shit. If it's going to heavily feature Matt hardy and genuine mid card acts I'm giving it dark treatment.

If it features the bucks or omega or Cody in meaningful stories it gets special treatment. 

So if it's hardy esque then do the combo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Depends upon how much importance it's given by the execs as well. If it's must see content I'm happy to share the work. It also has to be genuine must see shit. If it's going to heavily feature Matt hardy and genuine mid card acts I'm giving it dark treatment.
> 
> If it features the bucks or omega or Cody in meaningful stories it gets special treatment.
> 
> So if it's hardy esque then do the combo



cool - we'll know after a month


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm just happy that Kenny announced that the women will be getting more attention on Rampage. People outside of Britt need real story lines instead of random matches that no one cares about.*


----------



## orited

that is what has held back the womens division imo yes better talent would help but giving them better storylines would help even more


----------



## Prosper

So we got Britt Baker vs Red Velvet so far, I wonder what else will be announced.


----------



## Freelancer

It's actually Friday August 13th. Got my tickets and looking forward to it. I'm assuming they're filming some matches for Dark there too. The show is advertised to start at 8, but Rampage isnt on TV until 10. Unless they tape it first then air it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Freelancer said:


> It's actually Friday August 13th. Got my tickets and looking forward to it. I'm assuming they're filming some matches for Dark there too. The show is advertised to start at 8, but Rampage isnt on TV until 10. Unless they tape it first then air it.


finally it seems like they are splitting elevation and dark tapings

we should be getting even hotter crowds as a result


----------



## Blaze2k2

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm just happy that Kenny announced that the women will be getting more attention on Rampage. People outside of Britt need real story lines instead of random matches that no one cares about.*


They also need to let women outside of Britt have the opportunities to cut promos and get better. Just as Britt learned let these other women learn.


----------



## Blaze2k2

Prosper said:


> So we got Britt Baker vs Red Velvet so far, I wonder what else will be announced.


Velvet is a good opponent for Britt because she's good at selling and will make Britt look good.


----------



## Oracle

Ill give it a chance but totally expeting this just to be another version of dark


----------



## RiverFenix

Elevation should be taped with Rampage given Rampage is one hour. Elevation usually offers the better matches so it would give fans two good hours of wrestling. 

It will be interesting if wrestlers appear on both Dynamite and Rampage shows or just booked for one or the other most weeks. I doubt they'd be double booked as AEW has been pretty smart about not over-exposing talent.


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder if that rap song they used for the newest promo is the rampage theme song. It was very fitting and rampage lyrics lol


----------



## shandcraig

Oracle said:


> Ill give it a chance but totally expeting this just to be another version of dark



There is just no way. This show will flop so fucking fast if it is.


----------



## zkorejo

It's going to be action heavy but with mainevent level talent that's featured on Dynamite. I wouldn't expect guys like Darby, Sting, Omega, Moxley on Dark or Elevation anymore. Instead they will be featured on Rampage.

I think focus will be the matches. Maybe one short backstage/promo each week.

I also think all the rankings matches for title contention will now take place on Rampage mostly. Basically featuring wrestlers in Top 5 of each ranking tables on Rampage each week.


----------



## omaroo

Rampage should be on the level of dynamite. Period. Believe it will be also.

Said it already but dark and elevation have to be 1 hour long not longer.


----------



## shandcraig

omaroo said:


> Rampage should be on the level of dynamite. Period. Believe it will be also.
> 
> Said it already but dark and elevation have to be 1 hour long not longer.



Ya they can market it any way they want but all it will be is another dynamite which is fine. We don't need gimmicks. It's only abhor soifcojrse it will be more match based with segments I'm between. Likely having stuff at the end sucking you in to wanna tune into the following dynamite. You can make a hot show in 1hour.

Juast wish it would have a different stage.ao lame with multiple shows having the same look


----------



## Prosper

Oracle said:


> Ill give it a chance but totally expeting this just to be another version of dark


No chance, they need extra TV time for their main talent. Britt vs Red Velvet alone is a Dynamite level match.


----------



## omaroo

shandcraig said:


> Ya they can market it any way they want but all it will be is another dynamite which is fine. We don't need gimmicks. It's only abhor soifcojrse it will be more match based with segments I'm between. Likely having stuff at the end sucking you in to wanna tune into the following dynamite. You can make a hot show in 1hour.
> 
> Juast wish it would have a different stage.ao lame with multiple shows having the same look


I think 3 matches every week is perfect. Mix it with some quality promos and segments and should be good show every week. Then when times comes they can extend the show to 2 hours. 

I agree no different set is not gona set Rampage apart sadly.


----------



## shandcraig

omaroo said:


> I think 3 matches every week is perfect. Mix it with some quality promos and segments and should be good show every week. Then when times comes they can extend the show to 2 hours.
> 
> I agree no different set is not gona set Rampage apart sadly.



Extending 2 hours should never happen. 4 hours a week will make everything less special. Qhat makes this show stand out is only being 1 hour.

3 hours weekly with 4 to 6 TV specials happening and ppvs is enough. Plus 2 more hours already for the die hands to watch the under card YouTube shows


----------



## omaroo

Disagree mate. 

To grow Rampage and ratings long term being 2 hours is way to go. Even more so with the HUGE roster they have. 

Just make elevation and dark 1 hour and leave it at that for those who want to watch them.

Even with the quarterly specials and ppvs as well still much less content that the WWE.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Oracle said:


> Ill give it a chance but totally expeting this just to be another version of dark


Rampage will definitely be of similar importance to Dynamite. Khan isn't going to put the show in the United Center with a possible CM Punk debut if it was Dark level.


----------



## Geeee

One hour shows can be great. The old one hour NXTs were clean!


----------



## Chan Hung

Prized Fighter said:


> Rampage will definitely be of similar importance to Dynamite. Khan isn't going to put the show in the United Center with a possible CM Punk debut if it was Dark level.


This is the only reason evident why i think Rampage will be a big deal, least to start off.


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> One hour shows can be great. The old one hour NXTs were clean!


As were Lucha Underground episodes. I will say both were taped though so they could be cleaned up and tightened in post.

Taped Dynamites were usually better when they taped every second one to air the next week. But they could also keep spoilers to a minimum with basically a closed set. I think the pros of a cleaner/tighter show would outweigh the cons of spoilers. A lot of great movies were first books and people still watch knowing the ending. Folks who are hardcore enough to hunt out spoilers are going to watch anyways to see how it plays out.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Other than Red Velvet vs Britt Baker, what 2 other matches would you book for this show? If i was the booker i would put Varsity Blondes vs The Acclaimed and Andrade vs Penta.


----------



## 3venflow

Ethan Page vs. Pillman Jr. on episode one or two of Rampage would be cool. Exactly the type of match perfect for a secondary show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423457671584301057


----------



## RiverFenix

Rampage needs to start out more star-studded initially - especially if the goal is to get the SDL audience already conditioned to 3 hours of wrestling to switch over to Rampage at 10pm. 

Andrade or Miro would be the way to go - former wwe guys who left in their primes.


----------



## Prosper

For this show, I would book a Cage vs Starks gimmick match to end that feud and Andrade vs Fenix as the main event to build on the Death Triangle break-up angle. Those 2 matches plus Britt vs Velvet would make for a good 1st show imo. Get a Kenny Omega/Christian segment in there too.


----------



## taker1986

Hopefully this is on FiteTV in the UK. The last thing I want to do is hunt down streams lol.

On the 1 hour format, I think it's fine for now, still can get 3/4 matches and some promos in that time. That said I think eventually Rampage will end up being extended to 2 hours. 

For this opening show they need to go big, of course the 2nd show they have Punk likely showing up in Chicago but for this show they need a pretty strong card. Go with Britt/Velvet to open the show, crowd will be hot for that since it's in Britt's home city, then maybe an Andrade v Fenix or Pentagon match, then a Darby or Moxley match, then main event with a 6 man tag with Kenny and The Bucks v Christian and Jurassic Express.


----------



## Chan Hung

Gotta go big on Friday put the top headliners on the show.


----------



## Martyn

Prosper said:


> For this show, I would book a Cage vs Starks gimmick match to end that feud and Andrade vs Fenix as the main event to build on the Death Triangle break-up angle. Those 2 matches plus Britt vs Velvet would make for a good 1st show imo. Get a Kenny Omega/Christian segment in there too.


I am sure theyre holding off Andrade/Death Triangle matches for a reason. Those are going to be real bangers for the next special shows. Just imagine Andrade vs Fenix in Chicago. Hope we get one of those at Rampage in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Geeee

I guess I'd get Darby Allin in a match, since he's a big part of the CM Punk segment in Chicago


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424820892450934788

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Also good news for those of us with AEW Plus on FITE TV:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424818747907395584


----------



## Mr316

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424820892450934788
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks man…


----------



## RoganJosh

Mr316 said:


> That sucks man…


Why does it suck man? I thought you would be glad, being Canadian and all?


----------



## RoganJosh

3venflow said:


> Also good news for those of us with AEW Plus on FITE TV:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424818747907395584


This is excellent news, I was just about to ask on here if anyone knew if it would be shown on Fite. They have Dynamite listed on there for this week but no Rampage.


----------



## shandcraig

if this late night time slot cant pull as good numbers consistently they better switch it to saturdays at 4 western time. Perfect time for a saturday late afternoon and it could lead into a ppvs and specials. like how wwe had heat


----------



## Martyn

Glad it's going to be on fite. 4.99 for both with unlimited replays is a steal.


----------



## shandcraig

Martyn said:


> Glad it's going to be on fite. 4.99 for both with unlimited replays is a steal.



very smart they have its product on fite for many places that dont have it on tv.


----------



## rich110991

I will probably watch it on Sat morning. 3am is too much lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424820892450934788
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very unfortunate it won't be on cable. 

Hopefully that changes eventually, though I personally can't watch on Friday nights anyways.


----------



## ProjectGargano

rich110991 said:


> I will probably watch it on Sat morning. 3am is too much lol.


United Center one I will watch at 3 am but the other ones I will watch at Saturday morning too


----------



## Geeee

PavelGaborik said:


> Very unfortunate it won't be on cable.
> 
> Hopefully that changes eventually, though I personally can't watch on Friday nights anyways.


Usually I watch Dynamite on TSN Digital, so this doesn't change much for me


----------



## RoganJosh

Rampage is now listed on Fite. It is part of the AEW Plus subscription.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424848417440870403


----------



## The_Great_One21

So is this just not on UK tv then or what?


----------



## Prosper

For the US folk using FiteTV, what VPN are you using?


----------



## Prized Fighter

Another Top Star In Action on the AEW Rampage Premiere, Latest on International TV Deals for Rampage


FITE TV has officially added the weekly one-hour AEW Rampage show to their AEW Plus service for fans outside of the United States. FITE's AEW Plus package




wrestlingheadlines.com





I am not sure if wrestlingheadlines.com is a source I can post on this site, so I will delete if necessary, but they added a good breakdown of all AEW's TV deals.

FiteTV will include: UK, Ireland, Australia, New Zealand, and many European countries.

Canada:
TSN Digital Streaming service: Rampage
TSN2: Dynamite

Latin America:
Space Channel - They also show AAA Lucha Libre

France:
Toonami

India:
EuroSport

Deals currently in discussions:
Brazil, Germany, Italy, parts of Africa and other parts of South America


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Man, i am excited to wake up saturday morning and watch a bit of aew


----------



## Erik.

Cool little Rampage ad in Times Square.


----------



## Geeee

Erik. said:


> Cool little Rampage ad in Times Square.


Weird that Mark Henry gets the biggest picture


----------



## rich110991

Erik. said:


> Cool little Rampage ad in Times Square.


They should do this all over America 😂


----------



## shandcraig

Prosper said:


> For the US folk using FiteTV, what VPN are you using?


VPN didn't work for me. Still thinks I'm in my region because of when you register your login


----------



## shandcraig

rich110991 said:


> They should do this all over America 😂


Pretty shocked Mark is shown so much. No one hardly notices he's in aew or deeply cares


----------



## Erik.

Can't wait for AEW to be shit on for having the EXACT same stage set up for Rampage as they have for Dynamite.

lol


----------



## Freelancer

I have tickets to this and still cant figure out if its live or on a tape delay? All of the local advertisement says that the doors open at 7 and the show starts at 8. So are they taping 2 hrs of Dark and Elevation? Or is Rampage on a tape delay?

I'm just old and want to know when I'll be getting home lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Freelancer said:


> I have tickets to this and still cant figure out if its live or on a tape delay? All of the local advertisement says that the doors open at 7 and the show starts at 8. So are they taping 2 hrs of Dark and Elevation? Or is Rampage on a tape delay?
> 
> I'm just old and want to know when I'll be getting home lol.


you’ll get home when TK wants you to get home!


----------



## zkorejo

Erik. said:


> Can't wait for AEW to be shit on for having the EXACT same stage set up for Rampage as they have for Dynamite.
> 
> lol


I'm not even expecting a new set. It will be the same tunnels and stage as Dynamite. 

PPVs sets barely change, wouldn't expect a weekly show to have a different set. Unless the venue each week is different than Dynamite.


----------



## Erik.

zkorejo said:


> I'm not even expecting a new set. It will be the same tunnels and stage as Dynamite.
> 
> PPVs sets barely change, wouldn't expect a weekly show to have a different set. Unless the venue each week is different than Dynamite.


Agreed.

Just little details here and there, different lighting etc. and I'll be fine with it. 

As long as it's presented like a different show, the better.


----------



## Bubbly2

I try to keep out of AEW news because I want to watch without being spoiled, so what's happening with the Big Show's show? There's Wednesday Dynamite, Dark (which is a bit irrelevant?), Rampage which I guess will be the 2nd show a la Smackdown from 99-02? Is Big Show's the 3rd? Whenever that airs.

Thanks


----------



## Geeee

Bubbly2 said:


> I try to keep out of AEW news because I want to watch without being spoiled, so what's happening with the Big Show's show? There's Wednesday Dynamite, Dark (which is a bit irrelevant?), Rampage which I guess will be the 2nd show a la Smackdown from 99-02? Is Big Show's the 3rd? Whenever that airs.
> 
> Thanks


It airs on Youtube every Monday. They're on like Episode 22


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder if they will just use the same set but different variation. Likely than a entire different one


----------



## Martyn

I wouldn't be surprised if they would announce Omega vs Christian for Rampage tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Britt Baker and Red Velvet are Main eventing in the first ever Rampage!!!! *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425629948501430276


----------



## Erik.

Omega vs. Christian at Rampage surely tells us that this ISN'T the main event of All Out?

They're not going to give away an All Out PPV main event away live on television 3 weeks prior (Even if it's for a different belt) - got a strooooooooooong feeling they're going to open Rampage with Page costing Omega the belt.


----------



## Geeee

Wrong thread.

Edit: Britt Baker > Kenny Omega?


----------



## 3venflow

So looks like the formula for Rampage will be three matches per week. I'd expect Miro/Fuego to be short, giving the two other title matches plenty of time. They've done a good job of making Rampage feel more Smackdown than Thunder. And episode two in front of 13k+ fans should have Punk's debut which would further establish it as Dynamite's equal. With the roster they have built, they should have plenty of content for this show. If it becomes two hours then it'll be more of a challenge.


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> Omega vs. Christian at Rampage surely tells us that this ISN'T the main event of All Out?
> 
> They're not going to give away an All Out PPV main event away live on television 3 weeks prior (Even if it's for a different belt) - got a strooooooooooong feeling they're going to open Rampage with Page costing Omega the belt.


Or a screwjob that doesn't give you a clear winner and it extends to the ppv?


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> So looks like the formula for Rampage will be three matches per week. I'd expect Miro/Fuego to be short, giving the two other title matches plenty of time. They've done a good job of making Rampage feel more Smackdown than Thunder. And episode two in front of 13k+ fans should have Punk's debut which would further establish it as Dynamite's equal. With the roster they have built, they should have plenty of content for this show. If it becomes two hours then it'll be more of a challenge.


I guess people in person will include what else happened besides one hour that was televised.


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Or a screwjob that doesn't give you a clear winner and it extends to the ppv?


AEW tend to shy away from screwjobs in title matches don't they?

I can't see them giving us a screwjob AND a rematch.

Then again, this is for the Impact title.


----------



## zkorejo

Christian is winning the impact title. TripleMania is 2 days after Rampage, Andrade is winning the AAA title. Omega starts losing his titles starting Rampage.

Loses all titles and his mind but goes full war mode to keep the his most precious title (AEW title). He loses that to Hangman at Arthur Ashe.


----------



## La Parka

zkorejo said:


> Christian is winning the impact title. TripleMania is 2 days after Rampage, Andrade is winning the AAA title. Omega starts losing his titles starting Rampage.


----------



## zkorejo

La Parka said:


> View attachment 106220


It makes perfect sense. Impact would LOVE Christian as their champion again. It gives Christian to do something cool.

I don't see Andrade losing at TripleMania, impact would want Omega to lose their title first. Debut Rampage show gets a shock moment. 

Once he loses everything, Omega will go berserk mode in his title defense against Hangman. It will be Hangman who MUST win against Omega who can't afford to lose his most precious accolade. Another layer added to the already amazing feud.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kenny about to lose his shit - first on Rampage and then at TripleMania

his head exploding is going to be glorious and he will become more possessive of the AEW title than ever

also - I can't see Kenny v Christian at All Out with the Rampage match happening


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

also.... only 2 nights till more AEW

HYPE!


----------



## Erik.

zkorejo said:


> Christian is winning the impact title. TripleMania is 2 days after Rampage, Andrade is winning the AAA title. Omega starts losing his titles starting Rampage.
> 
> Loses all titles and his mind but goes full war mode to keep the his most precious title (AEW title). He loses that to Hangman at Arthur Ashe.


I'd only accept Omega losing both belts if Page is the one that costs him both. Leading to Omega/Page at All Out.

I don't know a proper western metaphor, but probably something like the gunslinger rides into town, takes out the local outlaw and delivers him to the townsfolk so they can administer their own prarie justice.

But the outlaw, beaten and bloodied, gets away. The townsfolk are satisfied, they got their kicks in and the outlaw isn't coming back to bother them any time soon. The outlaw tracks down the gunslinger, and the two of them have one final showdown to settle things once an for all.

A basic story, but a satisfying one. In my opinion at least.


----------



## zkorejo

Erik. said:


> I'd only accept Omega losing both belts if Page is the one that costs him both. Leading to Omega/Page at All Out.
> 
> I don't know a proper western metaphor, but probably something like the gunslinger rides into town, takes out the local outlaw and delivers him to the townsfolk so they can administer their own prarie justice.
> 
> But the outlaw, beaten and bloodied, gets away. The townsfolk are satisfied, they got their kicks in and the outlaw isn't coming back to bother them any time soon. The outlaw tracks down the gunslinger, and the two of them have one final showdown to settle things once an for all.
> 
> A basic story, but a satisfying one. In my opinion at least.


I would love that too tbh. Also said that in the dynamite thread.

But even if he doesn't cost him both, it should happen for the Rampage show Impact title match atleast. Omega sells injuries of just having to defend one title 2 days ago and isn't 100% at Triplemania. Second loss won't hurt him this way. 

Omega gets his win back on christian at all out. Then Hangman shows up again to rub it in his face and get a match.at Arthur Ashe Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

can we all agree no matter how it happens - when Hangman finally wins that title the roof is going to blow off the place


----------



## Oiky

AEW does a lot wrong,but it also does a hell of a lot right 

Buzzing for Rampage


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

so the official card as of now is

Kenny v Christian - Impact world title
Miro v Fuego - contract match
Baker v Red Velvet (main event) - women's title

that is already pretty stacked for a 1 hour show


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> so the official card as of now is
> 
> Kenny v Christian - Impact world title
> Miro v Fuego - contract match
> Baker v Red Velvet (main event) - women's title
> 
> that is already pretty stacked for a 1 hour show


I assume that'll be it.

It's an hour show. They'll kick off with Kenny vs. Christian, it'll likely go 20-25 odd minutes with entrances and the aftermath. Then Miro will destroy Fuego, taking us just beyond half way and then the main event between Britt Baker and Red Velvet. 

I assume some sort of promo or video package shown throughout the show to fill up any more time - but I wouldn't expect to see a fourth match.


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> can we all agree no matter how it happens - when Hangman finally wins that title the roof is going to blow off the place


NY show is their biggest crowd. That's where it should happen IMO.

Edit: Won't they start the debut show with TK and EVPs? If not they can make room for atleast one non wrestling segment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> NY show is their biggest crowd. That's where it should happen IMO.
> 
> Edit: Won't they start the debut show with TK and EVPs? If not they can make room for atleast one non wrestling segment.


i have this feeling nothing on Rampage will be backstage segments

TK initially wanted everything on Dynamite to happen in or around the ring - that has now changed as its evolved - but I think Rampage might be a more 'only in and around the ring' show


----------



## CM Buck

@zkorejo wouldn't it make more sense for an impact guy to win the impact belt? Cause if Christian wins he becomes a heel by default


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> @zkorejo wouldn't it make more sense for an impact guy to win the impact belt? Cause if Christian wins he becomes a heel by default


i don't think if Christian wins that he keeps it long

why would he become a heel though? he's beloved by Impact fans


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i don't think if Christian wins that he keeps it long
> 
> why would he become a heel though? he's beloved by Impact fans


Because his yet another invader holding the home company's title? Christian may have history there but his not an impact star anymore


----------



## rich110991

Can’t wait for this.

Surely it won’t be Kenny/Christian at All Out.


----------



## Bubbly2

Geeee said:


> It airs on Youtube every Monday. They're on like Episode 22


So it's the #3 show?


----------



## Geeee

Bubbly2 said:


> So it's the #3 show?


AEW has two shows on YouTube: Dark and Dark Elevation and they are pretty much the same with different commentary teams. Basically, they use these shows to pad records and get a look at young talent. Paul Wight is on Elevation


----------



## zkorejo

Firefromthegods said:


> @zkorejo wouldn't it make more sense for an impact guy to win the impact belt? Cause if Christian wins he becomes a heel by default


Omega beat their top guys already. I thought Moose was going to be that guy but clearly he wasn't. Who else in their roster is credible enough to beat Omega?

Not just that, when Kenny drops the title, he won't show up on Impact. They will get Christian in return. Which is a big deal for Impact in its current state. Big known names will help their roster get good matches and experience working with the guy. 

Impact has good history with Christian. I think having Christian on Impact will help them more as compared to a one week buzz for someone regaining their title from Omega.


----------



## 3venflow

Big league shiz in NYC.


----------



## CM Buck

zkorejo said:


> Omega beat their top guys already. I thought Moose was going to be that guy but clearly he wasn't. Who else in their roster is credible enough to beat Omega?
> 
> Not just that, when Kenny drops the title, he won't show up on Impact. They will get Christian in return. Which is a big deal for Impact in its current state. Big known names will help their roster get good matches and experience working with the guy.
> 
> Impact has good history with Christian. I think having Christian on Impact will help them more as compared to a one week buzz for someone regaining their title from Omega.


I know I'm just talking kayfabe wise. Christian is technically an interloper because he represents aew first


----------



## zkorejo

Firefromthegods said:


> I know I'm just talking kayfabe wise. Christian is technically an interloper because he represents aew first


Yeah I guess they will continue with "I respect you but I need that title back on impact" feuds for christian.


----------



## Geeee

Firefromthegods said:


> @zkorejo wouldn't it make more sense for an impact guy to win the impact belt? Cause if Christian wins he becomes a heel by default


TBH Christian is a lot better as a heel


----------



## zkorejo

Geeee said:


> TBH Christian is a lot better as a heel


And this may be it, turning him heel in the process.


----------



## Prized Fighter

The show last night was OK, but probably the weakest show since going back to touring. Surprisingly, the women were handled better last night. Britt's segment was gold, the Stat/Nyla match did exactly what it needed too and I like the inclusion of the NWA women's video.

Some other highlights:

Dante Martin finally broke out on TV. Now, if he can find a character then he can start to move into the future star category
Miro is great and the stipulation against Fuego is perfect. Saying you will redeem someone by giving that guy a chance to get signed and then ripping that dream away from him is great storytelling.
I liked the Pac promo. However, Andrade needs to stop talking and get Ric to manage him. This match will rule at All Out.
Jungle Boy looked slightly more comfortable on the mic. I would be Christian has been working with him.
Uno/Grayson are still one of the most underrated tag teams.
Black's promo was much better then his first one
All the promotion for Rampage was done well and they stacked the card for Friday. If they don't get a good rating, then it is not for lack of effort. The time slot will always be a killer though.

I am getting a bit nervous about the All Out card. Christian vs Omega is fine, but you can't have Hangman be the main story against the Elite for a month and then just switch it out. It is also weird if they face each other twice in a few weeks span. Unless Jungle Express is beating The Young Bucks, I don't see any team even having a story for the Tag Titles right now. Maybe the FTR/PnP winner goes in that direction.


----------



## Prized Fighter

_Wrong thread_


----------



## 3venflow

For Canadian fans via POST Wrestling:

_While always available for digital streaming, select episodes of AEW Rampage will also air on TSN, with the Friday, Aug. 20 episode airing at 11 p.m. ET on TSN2._

So 'The First Dance' will air live on TSN streaming and on a one-hour delay on TSN2.


----------



## Geeee

It's weird that TSN is only broadcasting select Rampages. Oh well. I watch online anyway


----------



## ripcitydisciple

zkorejo said:


> Omega beat their top guys already. I thought Moose was going to be that guy but clearly he wasn't. Who else in their roster is credible enough to beat Omega?
> 
> Not just that, when Kenny drops the title, he won't show up on Impact. They will get Christian in return. Which is a big deal for Impact in its current state. Big known names will help their roster get good matches and experience working with the guy.
> 
> Impact has good history with Christian. I think having Christian on Impact will help them more as compared to a one week buzz for someone regaining their title from Omega.


I was listening to Fightful's review this morning, one of their Super Chats said that Impact would be doing their tapings this weekend. Well Kenny will be in Mexico for TripleMania so he won't be available but Christian would be.


----------



## Geeee

ripcitydisciple said:


> I was listening to Fightful's review this morning, one of their Super Chats said that Impact would be doing their tapings this weekend. Well Kenny will be in Mexico for TripleMania so he won't be available but Christian would be.


Kenny about to go from Belt Collector to Belt Evacuator real quick


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

A pretty stacked three-match show in terms of star power, but also not a ton to interest me. Miro's match is what I'm most looking forward to because he's the best thing in the company right now, but it should be a squash and thus I can only be so excited for it. I do like they have a bit of a story going into the match with Fuego trying to get a contract, and Miro wanting to strip that away from him. Still, if this is anything more than a 5 minute squash, then it better surprise me and be the best match of the night. Otherwise... yeah.

Omega/Christian should be good. No real interest in the match, but want to watch the first Rampage and the match is happening... so I'll try to look forward to it. I think it's got a good chance of being a great match since both guys are very good in-ring workers, so hoping these two deliver like I'm sure they can.

Britt/Red Velvet is a middle of the road match for me. Baker's the best woman in the business right now and I'm a fan, but I'm not a big enough fan to care about a match between her and someone I don't care about like Red Velvet. It might be a good match, but feels like an awkward match to main event the show. I feel like if they were going to have a woman's title match main event this show, they could've gotten someone better for Britt? Seems like a filler match for her more than anything. I get they probably didn't want Omega/Christian in main event because they want it to be the first Rampage match... but they could've either done a better Woman's Title match for the show, or given the TNT Title a big enough match to warrant a main event (heck, Miro/Darby could've been a good choice since Darby's not exactly doing anything right now, and Miro could use a proper big win over him).


----------



## 3venflow

Marvez interviewing Christian on IMPACT tonight. Really dug Christian's promo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425991190785269760


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> Marvez interviewing Christian on IMPACT tonight. Really dug Christian's promo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425991190785269760


With what happened on Impact tonight it seems more and more likely Christian will be the New Impact World Champion tomorrow night. The question is how do they do it?


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Marvez interviewing Christian on IMPACT tonight. Really dug Christian's promo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425991190785269760


You can really tell that Christian is grateful for his time in TNA. Really felt like words from the heart.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Geeee said:


> Kenny about to go from Belt Collector to Belt Evacuator real quick


So the reasoning turns out not to be as sound as I thought because Deonna is also going to be at TripleMania and she is the Women's Champion for Impact. I don't think, the outcome changes though.. Christian wins tomorrow. Andrade wins on Saturday taking advantage of the fact Kenny wrestled the previous night. Hangman returns to finish off Omega when he wins the AEW World Championship at Full Gear. Omega then is written of AEW to heal injuries and what not for the rest of the year.

Getting back to Andrade winning the AAA Mega belt, you can use it as validation to entice Penta and Phenix join him and say he could make them Champions too. You could also make the match with Pac at All Out for the Championship as well.


----------



## zorori

#BadNewsSanta said:


> A pretty stacked three-match show in terms of star power, but also not a ton to interest me. Miro's match is what I'm most looking forward to because he's the best thing in the company right now, but it should be a squash and thus I can only be so excited for it. I do like they have a bit of a story going into the match with Fuego trying to get a contract, and Miro wanting to strip that away from him. Still, if this is anything more than a 5 minute squash, then it better surprise me and be the best match of the night. Otherwise... yeah.


Miro has been good as champ, but his matches so far have all been lacklustre. He needs someone to actually feud with, like at least have someone try to interfere to setup the next match.

Christian winning and not taking on Omega at All Out would be great. It seems pointless to waste his 'undefeated veteran' rub on one of your most established guys. I could even see him spending more time at Impact since he has a history there -- hopefully coming back as a heel.


----------



## zkorejo

Geeee said:


> Kenny about to go from Belt Collector to Belt Evacuator real quick


Not sure if it's quick.

Won his AAA Mega title in 2019
AEW title reign 8 months in
Impact title 4-5 months already.

Belt collector stuff started around 5-6 months ago.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

zorori said:


> Miro has been good as champ, but his matches so far have all been lacklustre. He needs someone to actually feud with, like at least have someone try to interfere to setup the next match.


I wouldn't say his matches have been lackluster. His match against Evil Uno was really good, and most of his other matches have been solid-pretty good encounters. There are issues with the fact most of those matches were as competitive as they were, but I'd say none failed to deliver what I expected from them (which wasn't much for most), except for the Archer match.

That said I do agree, he needs to have a proper feud with someone. I think doing the type of build for his filler matches like for Rampage are fine, but he hasn't had a feud since Lance Archer. His title defense usually is announced a week ahead of time, and he cuts a promo about it beforehand. Which would be fine if he had an over-arching feud, or going in there with guys who look like they should have competitive matches with him... but he has been just floating around with the title, having these great promos/vignettes, but not much else unfortunately.


----------



## Bland

This is starting to fall into place in go Kenny to drop the Impact and AAA titles but also stay strong going into All Out, as well as making that AEW defence vs Christian have more interest:

- Christian shocking everyone winning Impact title (via roll up, interference etc.) 
(Impacts gets a legend, who also has history in Impact and can be book well towards their BFG PPV and can have a big match vs Moose) 

- Kenny promo during Rampage saying doesn't matter as he still has 2 belts, and Impact title didn't matter anyways (heel heat, although would also get cheats in some sections) 

-Andrade wins AAA title at Triple mania via help from Lucha Bros. 
(Helps further story with Lucha Bros, and them with Andrade as big Lucha Stable could be great. Plus, Andrade vs Pac for AAA title can happen at All Out) 

-Omega promo on Dynamite of how Tony Khan and other companies screwed him out of his titles. Christian's was a fluke whilst Andrade took advantage of a weakened, tired Omega, and still needed help etc. At All Out, Omega will not be losing. 

At All Out, Omega can retain vs Christian, and in his mind, prove Christian's Rampage win was a fluke. Post All Out, can be either vs Hangman, Bryan or even potentially Punk.


----------



## rbl85

I think Omega is going to beat Cage and injured him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Let's see if Jericho gets the same energy JR got.*


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> I think Omega is going to beat Cage and injured him.


Seems pretty fucking obvious to me. They have been going around calling themselves “EVPs: Extremely Violent People” for a reason. This would give leeway to open the door for anyone to challenge for the title at All Out.


The Legit DMD said:


> *Let's see if Jericho gets the same energy JR got.*
> View attachment 106277


It’s the first offense, so it should be mentioned to him, nothing more. He does it a 2nd and/or 3rd time like JR has, then he deserves to be fined X amount of money with increasing disciplinary actions.

Just as I said for JR at each time he fucked up…


----------



## Erik.

The BTE Trigger kept Moxley and PAC out for a month or so. It looks like it's about to write Page out for a month too.

I assume once Omega wins tonight, they beat down Christian and hit him with the BTE Trigger to write him off and have him out of action for All Out.

Jungle Boy replaces Christian - loses. Christian turns heel. Christian vs. Jungle Boy feud.

Page returns at Grand Slam to huge 20k pop.

Page vs. Omega at Full Gear. 1 year on from Omega/Page last year.


----------



## Chan Hung

Is it 'live' today?


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Is it 'live' today?


 Yep


----------



## bdon

Erik. said:


> The BTE Trigger kept Moxley and PAC out for a month or so. It looks like it's about to write Page out for a month too.
> 
> I assume once Omega wins tonight, they beat down Christian and hit him with the BTE Trigger to write him off and have him out of action for All Out.
> 
> Jungle Boy replaces Christian - loses. Christian turns heel. Christian vs. Jungle Boy feud.
> 
> Page returns at Grand Slam to huge 20k pop.
> 
> Page vs. Omega at Full Gear. 1 year on from Omega/Page last year.


I thought you were all aboard the “Christian is winning the title” train? I said they were injuring him the instant he mentioned doing a world title shot tonight. The EVPs are labeling themselves as “Extremely Violent People” all of a sudden? Yep. Christian is getting taken out…


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> I thought you were all aboard the “Christian is winning the title” train? I said they were injuring him the instant he mentioned doing a world title shot tonight. The EVPs are labeling themselves as “Extremely Violent People” all of a sudden? Yep. Christian is getting taken out…


Nope, I've never said I think Christian will win.

But I've never dismissed the idea of it, with it being Impact.

The biggest tell all of a different match at All Out is the fact that it wasn't once promoted throughout the show following the announcement, no graphic or anything. And if you go through AEWs social media, still absolutely nothing, not even a mention of it.

Which tells me it was either a slip of the tongue and a mistake - or the promo didn't go as well as planned and Christian was basically saying he didn't want to face Omega at All Out, he wants to face him this week instead.


----------



## zkorejo

Erik. said:


> Nope, I've never said I think Christian will win.
> 
> But I've never dismissed the idea of it, with it being Impact.
> 
> *The biggest tell all of a different match at All Out is the fact that it wasn't once promoted throughout the show following the announcement, no graphic or anything. And if you go through AEWs social media, still absolutely nothing, not even a mention of it.*
> 
> Which tells me it was either a slip of the tongue and a mistake - or the promo didn't go as well as planned and Christian was basically saying he didn't want to face Omega at All Out, he wants to face him this week instead.


Hmm. I didn't pick on that. 

I now have no idea what will happen. Maybe Omega will retain or as said above. Maybe they will take him out before the match even starts.


----------



## bdon

zkorejo said:


> Hmm. I didn't pick on that.
> 
> I now have no idea what will happen. Maybe Omega will retain or as said above. Maybe they will take him out before the match even starts.


Or maybe, JUST MAYBE, you don’t fucking build your world champion for 700+ days without a singles loss only to have him lose to Christian fucking Cage, much less for a title that isn’t even one of your company’s own….


----------



## Erik.

zkorejo said:


> Hmm. I didn't pick on that.
> 
> I now have no idea what will happen. Maybe Omega will retain or as said above. Maybe they will take him out before the match even starts.


I thought it was odd that a world title match was booked for All Out, yet not a single mention or graphic about it throughout the rest of Dynamite. Especially as they made up graphics and showed them off for Rampage throughout the night.

So I checked on their Instagram and Twitter today and not a single mention. Which I find a little odd.

Tells me that the match is technically booked because of Callis' words - but they're not heavily promoting it because the story will go down the route of Christian/Omega not actually happening at All Out.

The story could quite easily be the Jungle Boy/Christian feud building - Christian gets written out of the main event at All Out so Jungle Boy gets the shot but a week before, Christian returns and in a segment tells Jungle Boy he's fit and wants his shot at the gold and Jungle Boy refuses to give up his shot. So Christian beats him down heavily and turns heel.

Jungle Boy goes into the Omega match not 100% and Omega beats him.


----------



## zkorejo

bdon said:


> Or maybe, JUST MAYBE, you don’t fucking build your world champion for 700+ days without a singles loss only to have him lose to Christian fucking Cage, much less for a title that isn’t even one of your company’s own….


I understand your perspective. I just think there are ways to do this if it *has *to be done without making Omega look bad. It could be done due to interference. Can be presented as a fluke. It's not like Christian is a hack either. The guy is a former world champion everywhere he has been.

I understand the perspective of having Omega have his first title loss to Hangman, but the guy is not there right now due to personal reasons and I'm pretty sure Impact and AAA and AEW had it all planned to go a certain way at a certain time.

You know what's worse IMO for Omega to lose to Christian at Rampage debut show? Losing the mega championship to Andrade who is nowhere near as big as Christian.

It's AAAs biggest show, maybe they want the title on Andrade here.



Erik. said:


> I thought it was odd that a world title match was booked for All Out, yet not a single mention or graphic about it throughout the rest of Dynamite. Especially as they made up graphics and showed them off for Rampage throughout the night.
> 
> 
> 
> So I checked on their Instagram and Twitter today and not a single mention. Which I find a little odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Tells me that the match is technically booked because of Callis' words - but they're not heavily promoting it because the story will go down the route of Christian/Omega not actually happening at All Out.
> 
> 
> 
> The story could quite easily be the Jungle Boy/Christian feud building - Christian gets written out of the main event at All Out so Jungle Boy gets the shot but a week before, Christian returns and in a segment tells Jungle Boy he's fit and wants his shot at the gold and Jungle Boy refuses to give up his shot. So Christian beats him down heavily and turns heel.
> 
> 
> 
> Jungle Boy goes into the Omega match not 100% and Omega beats him.


Sounds great. But who does Omega face at AO?


----------



## bdon

zkorejo said:


> I understand your perspective. I just think there are ways to do this if it *has *to be done without making Omega look bad. It could be done due to interference. Can be presented as a fluke. It's not like Christian is a hack either. The guy is a former world champion everywhere he has been.
> 
> I understand the perspective of having Omega have his first title loss to Hangman, but the guy is not there right now due to personal reasons and I'm pretty sure Impact and AAA and AEW had it all planned to go a certain way at a certain time.
> 
> You know what's worse IMO for Omega to lose to Christian at Rampage debut show? Losing the mega championship to Andrade who is nowhere near as big as Christian.
> 
> It's AAAs biggest show, maybe they want the title on Andrade here.


They can want all they want. Play ball, or I’m not sending my champion to job and you can just vacate the title, reminding everyone that the title didn’t mean a whole lot to the guy every other promotion is clamoring to have come work your shows.

Pretty simple.


----------



## zkorejo

bdon said:


> They can want all they want. Play ball, or I’m not sending my champion to job and you can just vacate the title, reminding everyone that the title didn’t mean a whole lot to the guy every other promotion is clamoring to have come work your shows.
> 
> Pretty simple.


That will screw up their image as a company that's easy to work with. Omega will be labelled an asshole for not wanting to do the job.

And this is 2021. They will be called unethical and unprofessional and rightfully so.

You said people will shit on them for having Omega drop a secondary promotion title to a guy with legendary career on their big debut show, imagine the shitstorm against AEW if they vacate instead of keeping their word.


----------



## bdon

zkorejo said:


> That will screw up their image as a company that's easy to work with. Omega will be labelled an asshole for not wanting to do the job.
> 
> And this is 2021. They will be called unethical and unprofessional and rightfully so.


Oh well. You don’t agree to get in bed with the second biggest company in the world, sharing a champion, then expect that company’s champion to do the job for you first. That’s not how this shit works. You go into that arrangement knowing that you can’t book Omega into a loss until AEW decides to pull the trigger. 

Thankfully Konnan understands this shit a lot better than those in here apparently.


----------



## zkorejo

bdon said:


> Oh well. You don’t agree to get in bed with the second biggest company in the world, sharing a champion, then expect that company’s champion to do the job for you first. That’s not how this shit works. You go into that arrangement knowing that you can’t book Omega into a loss until AEW decides to pull the trigger.
> 
> Thankfully Konnan understands this shit a lot better than those in here apparently.


Hmm. Well that depends on what their arrangements are. Time will tell. I personally hope you're right. But I honestly wont be surprised if Omega loses one or both titles by this weekend.


----------



## Erik.

zkorejo said:


> Sounds great. But who does Omega face at AO?


Jungle Boy...


----------



## rich110991

Man I’m gonna want to stay up for this 😭😭😭


----------



## Martyn

Erik. said:


> I thought it was odd that a world title match was booked for All Out, yet not a single mention or graphic about it throughout the rest of Dynamite. Especially as they made up graphics and showed them off for Rampage throughout the night.
> 
> So I checked on their Instagram and Twitter today and not a single mention. Which I find a little odd.
> 
> Tells me that the match is technically booked because of Callis' words - but they're not heavily promoting it because the story will go down the route of Christian/Omega not actually happening at All Out.
> 
> The story could quite easily be the Jungle Boy/Christian feud building - Christian gets written out of the main event at All Out so Jungle Boy gets the shot but a week before, Christian returns and in a segment tells Jungle Boy he's fit and wants his shot at the gold and Jungle Boy refuses to give up his shot. So Christian beats him down heavily and turns heel.
> 
> Jungle Boy goes into the Omega match not 100% and Omega beats him.


Jungle Boy is going for the tag titles next week. Also, after Cage, its Darbys Allin turn based on their rankings, so even if it wouldnt be Cage, it's not going to be Jungle Boy. 

Cage is winning the Impact title though. Then, Omega is going to get his win back at the ppv. Both of those should be really good matches and tonight they really have to deliver in order to get everyone hyped more for the AEW title match. All Out will do record numbers either way.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Huge respect to Kenny Omega. He's wrestling 3 times in just the span of 4 days.


----------



## Bubbly2

Is this show live and will it be live going forward?

Also I assume it isn't on any UK tv?


----------



## GothicBohemian

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424820892450934788
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's no chance I'm paying what they're asking just to watch AEW Rampage, probably with ads included too. TSN isn't my go to source for any sports I follow so I'd literally be paying just for Rampage. 

I wish there were legal options for AEW in Canada that didn't involve ridiculous subscription fees, like $20 a month via TSN's streaming service. I don't have cable and wouldn't even consider subscribing to a television based service. That would be a huge waste of money which I can't justify. All I want is something cheap, portable and simple like FITE TV, but AEW isn't among its available packages where I live.


----------



## Erik.

Bubbly2 said:


> Is this show live and will it be live going forward?
> 
> Also I assume it isn't on any UK tv?


It won't be live each week, it is however live tonight and next Friday. I think I saw going forward after the 2 live shows, it will be alternate weeks.

Tony Khan has said that for taped Rampage shows, those will be done immediately after Dynamite. Elevation will now be taped before Dynamite (which implies a four hour show, whew). Meanwhile, Dark will be separated from the weekly tapings and done at its own pace in a unique location.

I just hope the crowd isn't going to be burnt out on the taped shows.


----------



## 3venflow

Bubbly2 said:


> Also I assume it isn't on any UK tv?


ITV don't seem to be showing it, but it'll be live on AEW Plus on FITE TV, which a lot of UK AEW fans like myself get (about £3.60 a month for live, ad-free Dynamite, Rampage, plus they put Dark and Elevation on).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## izhack111

Can't wait for Jericho screaming in my ear today!


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> Yep


Thanks.


----------



## Bubbly2

3venflow said:


> ITV don't seem to be showing it, but it'll be live on AEW Plus on FITE TV, which a lot of UK AEW fans like myself get (about £3.60 a month for live, ad-free Dynamite, Rampage, plus they put Dark and Elevation on).


Oh wow, for that price I'll definitely buy it. I've never had fite - can I watch it the following day? Thanks.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

The aesthetic obviously reminds me of Thunder. Will Paul Wight destroy the ring?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bubbly2 said:


> Oh wow, for that price I'll definitely buy it. I've never had fite - can I watch it the following day? Thanks.


yup -its always accessible


----------



## Tell it like it is

The real question is will Omega go full force in this match or will he save that energy for tomorrow against Andrade?


----------



## ElTerrible

We all know Pittsburgh has DMD, but once upon a time it also had the three I´s. Is he under a WWE legends contract? Usually AEW would not miss such an hometown opportunity, if it presented itself.


----------



## rich110991

Bubbly2 said:


> Oh wow, for that price I'll definitely buy it. I've never had fite - can I watch it the following day? Thanks.


Sign up for it on the website though because on the app it’s £4.99 instead of $4.99 on the site which is less.


----------



## bdon

Omega isn’t losing, marks. Lmfao


----------



## rich110991

bdon said:


> Omega isn’t losing, marks. Lmfao


I actually kind of want him to now just to see your reaction 🤣


----------



## bdon

rich110991 said:


> I actually kind of want him to now just to see your reaction 🤣


I might walk away from AEW, because that’s fucking AWFUL booking and a waste of 700+ days. The entire point of Omega not losing for that long is to build it up and whoever defeats him becomes a made man. You don’t fucking do that for Christian fucking Cage. I’d say the same if this Cody fucking rHHHodes as a champion who hasn’t lost in 700+ days.


----------



## Tell it like it is

bdon said:


> Omega isn’t losing, marks. Lmfao


Do you think he loses the aaa title more than impact title? Or will he keep both?


----------



## bdon

Tell it like it is said:


> Do you think he loses the aaa title more than impact title? Or will he keep both?


If I’m booking AEW, they went into all of this knowing I’m the bigger promotion, so they can’t book him to do the job until he drops MY main title. TNT doesn’t know wrestling, but you better believe if they had their TNT champion holding two belts, they’d demand he lose the TNT title first as it holds more prestige in that loss, ie money.


----------



## bdon

Hopefully Tony Khan isn’t as stupid as some of the people in here seem to suggest.


----------



## Martyn

bdon said:


> If I’m booking AEW, they went into all of this knowing I’m the bigger promotion, so they can’t book him to do the job until he drops MY main title. TNT doesn’t know wrestling, but you better believe if they had their TNT champion holding two belts, they’d demand he lose the TNT title first as it holds more prestige in that loss, ie money.


Apparently you don't know wrestling. Every now and then a top heel does a job when the circumstances are right even if its not blow off to a major feud. 

Hulk Hogan dropped the WCW title to Lex Luger on Nitro in 1997 only to win it back the next weekend. They did that when WCW was very hot and to this day it's one of their greatest moments.

Giving Cage a win here will create a great Rampage moment and will add more intrigue to the proper ppv match. I'm all for it and that's how you make their AEW World title match interesting.


----------



## bdon

Martyn said:


> Apparently you don't know wrestling. Every now and then a top heel does a job when the circumstances are right even if its not blow off to a major feud.
> 
> Hulk Hogan dropped the WCW title to Lex Luger on Nitro in 1997 only to win it back the next weekend. They did that when WCW was very hot and to this day it's one of their greatest moments.
> 
> Giving Cage a win here will create a great Rampage moment and will add more intrigue to the proper ppv match. I'm all for it and that's how you make their AEW World title match interesting.


It was terrible then, and it’s terrible now. I watched wrestling throughout that time, and it’s bullshit to book your champion to lose randomly like that. It kills the heat for the eventual champion, which Hogan proved he was not above doing.


----------



## Martyn

bdon said:


> It was terrible then, and it’s terrible now. I watched wrestling throughout that time, and it’s bullshit to book your champion to lose randomly like that. It kills the heat for the eventual champion, which Hogan proved he was not above doing.


The nWo and Hogans heat wasnt damaged by it at all. It happend during the summer and they easly managed to maintain it until December when he dropped it to Sting.

Theres no problem here. It's a belt from a different company and Omega has to drop it some day either way. It's better to do that to another AEW guy and also add credibility to Cages main event run.


----------



## La Parka

I really want Christian to win after reading this thread


----------



## bdon

Martyn said:


> The nWo and Hogans heat wasnt damaged by it at all. It happend during the summer and they easly managed to maintain it until December when he dropped it to Sting.
> 
> Theres no problem here. It's a belt from a different company and Omega has to drop it some day either way. It's better to do that to another AEW guy and also add credibility to Cages main event run.


Luger was 39 years old when he went over a 46 year old Hogan. Christian Cage is 50 years old. You don’t have your champ dropping his first match in 700+ days to a guy like that. Might as well have him lose to Matt Hardy.


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> I really want Christian to win after reading this thread


WWE forum is the other direction if that’s what you want…


----------



## Martyn

bdon said:


> Luger was 39 years old when he went over a 46 year old Hogan. Christian Cage is 50 years old. You don’t have your champ dropping his first match in 700+ days to a guy like that. Might as well have him lose to Matt Hardy.


Cage is 47 and can still go. Besides, dude, you take this shit too seriously.


----------



## La Parka

bdon said:


> WWE forum is the other direction if that’s what you want…


I’m pretty sure Christians in AEW.

He’ll probably be impact champion tonight but he’ll always be all elite.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, there’s no shame in Kenny Omega losing to Christian Cage tonight. 

It helps that I’m a big fan of both men though 😂


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, there’s no shame in Kenny Omega losing to Christian Cage tonight.
> 
> It helps that I’m a big fan of both men though 😂


I'm just happy one of my many dream matches for Omega is happening today! I think it also depends if Kenny still wants to work with Impact and do tapings with his busy schedule.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Was planning on being in chat during RAMPAGE....

Unfortunately I'm at my ladys pad which has Xfinity instead of directv meaning I'm not watching until 10 instead of 7 goddamit lol.

I'll give my feedback here after watching cheers guys!!!


----------



## Boldgerg

Same stage set. Weak as fuck.


----------



## Mr316

I’ll be watching.


----------



## Bubbly2

My initial expectation was that Christian might win, and then they will have a rematch for all of the belts, which Omega wins. 

Otherwise I don't see the point in this match being for only the Impact title.


----------



## taker_2004

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Was planning on being in chat during RAMPAGE....
> 
> Unfortunately I'm at my ladys pad which has Xfinity instead of directv meaning I'm not watching until 10 instead of 7 goddamit lol.
> 
> I'll give my feedback here after watching cheers guys!!!


But where would it be airing at 7 PM (even with time shifting)? I'm confused. I thought it was set to broadcast at 10 PM Eastern.

Edit: Oh, you're in Cali.


----------



## Oracle

Who got a link to this shit? 

and no im not paying for your cringe FITE tv


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426344784910721024


----------



## kyledriver

What time is this supposed to start? Is it on Canadian cable?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426321984485564420I expected the same set but I thought they'd at least put the logo back on the mat and pick a distinct color scheme. Dynamite does the ugly rainbow thing so a hardline color would stand out

Obviously you want to avoid blue lol

No that Twitter user isn't me. Just a pic I found.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

My power has been out all day from a thunderstorm. Been stewing for hours that I'd miss this. It came back on just in time!


----------



## shandcraig

kennykiller12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426321984485564420I expected the same set but I thought they'd at least put the logo back on the mat and pick a distinct color scheme. Dynamite does the ugly rainbow thing so a hardline color would stand out
> 
> Obviously you want to avoid blue lol
> 
> No that Twitter user isn't me. Just a pic I found.



What I don't get is why they don't just configure the same set entirely different. Makes no sense as it doesn't cost any more. 

They could have 1 tunnel in the middle instead and use that 1 bugger screen above. They need to realize how creative they can be with the resource they already have with out buying more stuff


----------



## Mr316

Anyone else expecting a surprise debut tonight? I could see a female wrestler making her debut.


----------



## 3venflow

They could change the ring mat for Rampage as they're taping Dark first, but unlikely.

On the topic of Dark, Lee Moriarty has made his AEW debut against Dante Martin. Moriarty is another super talented indy worker.

Apparently the crowd is really hot for Dark.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426356259687747585


----------



## taker_2004

kyledriver said:


> What time is this supposed to start? Is it on Canadian cable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


From an article:

It was first reported by PWinsider.com and confirmed by POST Wrestling that Rampage will be available live in Canada on TSN through its *digital platform and streaming app.*

This Friday’s television schedule for TSN includes CFL football and the PFL MMA card.

Rampage is *not listed on the TSN television schedule for August 20th*, and there is no indication whether there will be a television window in the future rather than the streaming/digital option only.

AEW Dynamite currently airs on TSN 2 on Wednesday nights at 8 p.m. Eastern.

TSN's website seems to confirm this: TSN DIRECT Broadcast schedule - TSN.ca


----------



## Mr316

Pretty quiet here. Where’s the excitement for this new show?


----------



## 3venflow

5,454 tickets sold for Rampage tonight. Dynamite sold about 5,050 in the same building on Wednesday.

I guess you could say Dynamite successfully built up the Rampage debut.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I do hope they are having some nice matchups for DARK since it seems like the live crowd is likely getting 2 hours of DARK tapings and one hour Rampage? The Rampage hour _is_ pretty stacked though.


----------



## kyledriver

Well shit on the tsn app it says I have to pay even though I already have them as a regular channel. If it's not on TV I'm not watching unfortunately 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Dark taping:

Lee Moriarty vs. Dante Martin (main event with 'This is awesome' chants).

Kiera Hogan vs. Kris Statlander

Jurassic Express & Varsity Blonds vs. The Wingmen

Masha Slamovich vs. Penelope Ford

Frankie Kazarian vs. Brandon Cutler

Nyla Rose vs. Tina San Antonio

Death Triangle vs. Chaos Project & ?

Tay Conti vs. Rebecca Scott

Lee Johnson & Brock Anderson vs. Spencer Slade & Joe Keys

RSP, Bill Collier & Andrew Palace vs. Dark Order

Matt Hardy vs. Wheeler Yuta

2.0 vs. Sam Adams & Skyler Andrews


----------



## Klitschko

Mr316 said:


> Pretty quiet here. Where’s the excitement for this new show?


I think its people starting to realize this isn't like smackdown is to RAW. This will be exactly the same bs like DARK and Elevation after the first episode.


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Dark taping:
> 
> Lee Moriarty vs. Dante Martin (main event with 'This is awesome' chants).
> 
> Kiera Hogan vs. Kris Statlander
> 
> Jurassic Express & Varsity Blonds vs. The Wingmen
> 
> Masha Slamovich vs. Penelope Ford
> 
> Frankie Kazarian vs. Brandon Cutler
> 
> Nyla Rose vs. Tina San Antonio
> 
> Death Triangle vs. Chaos Project & ?
> 
> Tay Conti vs. Rebecca Scott
> 
> Lee Johnson & Brock Anderson vs. Spencer Slade & Joe Keys
> 
> RSP, Bill Collier & Andrew Palace vs. Dark Order
> 
> Matt Hardy vs. Wheeler Yuta
> 
> 2.0 vs. Sam Adams & Skyler Andrews


Crowd must be exhausted.


----------



## somerandomfan

Mr316 said:


> Pretty quiet here. Where’s the excitement for this new show?


I'm excited, but it's a two wrestling show night, SmackDown is the best show WWE has. But that's over so let's get hype for Rampage!


----------



## Trophies

Is Excalibur speaking through a Fischer price mic?


----------



## rich110991

I’m still awake! Let’s go!


----------



## Randy Lahey

4 man booth is too many. Love Jericho’s energy, ExCalibur is fine, taz is good, you don’t need Mark Henry


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Is this live?

*Edit:* Never mind. I just saw the 'LIVE' on the screen. Doh!


----------



## Ham and Egger

My TNT App is taking forever to get started! 😡


----------



## Chan Hung

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is this live?


yes.

okay here we go...


----------



## 3venflow

Great atmosphere!


----------



## Trophies

Does anybody want that TNA title lol


----------



## Chan Hung

I hope there are not too many commercials. this is only one hour lol


----------



## VanillaRice10

Your first rampage match is for the impact title another companies title. Not even an aew title. Coulda done the TNT title first match. SMH.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Randy Lahey said:


> 4 man booth is too many. Love Jericho’s energy, ExCalibur is fine, taz is good, you don’t need Mark Henry


i think they said Henry is gonna be more floating around doing a bit of everything not just in the booth


----------



## Randy Lahey

Omega is supposed to wrestle Andrade in AAA tomorrow. Was that taped or is he really flying from Pitt to Mexico immediately after this match?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn. It's going to be a struggle some weeks as it starts at 3am my time.


----------



## somerandomfan

This is more acknowledgement for Impact in the first 5 minutes of Rampage than through the entire rest of this partnership.


----------



## Trophies

Ah so basically the Impact and TNA title are unified.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mark Henry needs to say...somebody gonna get they ass kicked and their wig split.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*40 minutes away from the main event and crown jewel of AEW.







*


----------



## Chan Hung

This will be a clash of two styles in a way. Definitely feels like WWE vs AEW match.


----------



## Trophies

At least when Jericho says WWE it’s deliberate…hope JR has a nice evening.


----------



## Oracle

4 man booth is fucking cringe already. 

seriously who thought this would be a good idea?


----------



## kyledriver

I figured it out let's go!


Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> At least when Jericho says WWE it’s deliberate…hope JR has a nice evening.


JR is probably asleep.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They are taking their time working this match and playing to the crowd. Been good so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

Solid opener. So far good match.


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Damn. It's going to be a struggle some weeks as it starts at 3am my time.


It’s not RAW, so you’ll make it through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

This is how i like this match. No Elite, just Omega and Don the manager. Leave it like this please. This visual looks better than a bunch of people around the ring.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Assuming Tony and JR won't be on the mic when Punk debuts on Rampage? That seems odd.


----------



## 3venflow

Omega is moving a lot easier than earlier this year. Must be the stem cell treatment.


----------



## elo

So we're getting like 15 mins of pip title matches, ugh.


----------



## Ham and Egger

3venflow said:


> Omega is moving a lot easier than earlier this year. Must be the stem cell treatment.


Yeah, it must suck trying to work through injuries but he does seem more crisp in his movements.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Don wearing a scarf when it’s 100 degrees in August is quite strange


----------



## Chan Hung

Match is really good. Here you know clearly who the heel and face is...no funny shit, mostly serious. Good match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Did Jericho just turn heel on the announce booth? LMFAO


----------



## Geeee

"the neck, the back, the pussy and the crack" Mark Henry?


----------



## somerandomfan

Trophies said:


> Ah so basically the Impact and TNA title are unified.


So the original "TNA World Championship" is the current Impact World Championship, at a show hyping up a TNA themed tribute show Impact was supposed to happen last year, Moose grabbed the old belt off a table and was walking around claiming to be the champion and "defending" it unofficially and claiming he was the only world champion that mattered. Eventually after being promised a title match, Scott D'Amore punished Moose by activating the title and forcing Moose to defend it. At an Impact Plus special earlier this year they unified the Impact World Championship with the TNA World Championship but both Swann (the Impact World Champion at the time and winner of the unification match) and Omega have carried around both physical belts for the Impact Unified World Championship.


----------



## Chan Hung

Best match of Christian's in AEW. Crowd is amazing. Kenny is doing a great heelish job. So far top match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Assuming Tony and JR won't be on the mic when Punk debuts on Rampage? That seems odd.


*More like good. They suck. This is the best commentary team.*


----------



## RapShepard

Forgot about Rampage got caught up watching MMA


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Match is great. Announce crew is the drizzling shits. Sorta taking away from the great match.


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Forgot about Rampage got caught up watching MMA


You're missing a very good match.


----------



## Chan Hung

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Match is great. Announce crew is the drizzling shits. Sorta taking away from the great match.


I agree. Announcing is a bit ADD...but match is gold.


----------



## 3venflow

This is so good on every level. Jericho's commentary gives me a headache though.


----------



## Ham and Egger

He really he needs to retire that you can't escape spot. He can't pull it off like he used to. Lol


----------



## Joseph92

I am not liking Jericho on commentary. He yells to much for my liking.


----------



## NXT Only

This match is amazing


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho is killing my eardrums holy shit. 

This match is on fucking fire


----------



## RapShepard

This commentary team is terrible. How's the match been


----------



## Geeee

I like how they've just completely given up on him being "Christian Cage" and he's just Christian


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho yells too fucking much. Mute his mic Mark Henry please. 

What a match.


----------



## kyledriver

Jericho is ruining this with his yelling, it would be a good team without him.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> This commentary team is terrible. How's the match been


A+


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho shut the fuck up please.


----------



## NXT Only

RapShepard said:


> This commentary team is terrible. How's the match been


Match has been fire


----------



## Trophies

Christians frog splash looks so weird with his long legs lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> Jericho is killing my eardrums holy shit.
> 
> This match is on fucking fire


Jericho is over the top on commentary and Mark is calm. Taz has the right balance.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jericho did at least a 5 lines of cocaine before the telecast


----------



## NamelessJobber

Jericho is so annoying on commentary 😅 
Liking this match so far tho.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> A+






NXT Only said:


> Match has been fire


Thanks


----------



## Chan Hung

NOOOO not the BUCKS


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> Jericho yells too fucking much. Mute his mic Mark Henry please.
> 
> What a match.


I agree. Jericho is a shit announcer. Taz is doing a great job though.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Jericho really needs to tone down the yelling its too much


----------



## Trophies

Whoa Christian wins


----------



## Randy Lahey

Christian TNA champ haha


----------



## Chan Hung

WOWWWWW CHristian won? Holy shit. 

Damn what a fucking match A+++++++++


----------



## NXT Only

Holy shit he did it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MrMeeseeks said:


> Jericho really needs to tone down the yelling its too much


Yeah it's like he is treating it like a promo


----------



## Chris22

I thought this was on at the same time SmackDown was? Has Rampage just started?


----------



## RapShepard

I'm shocked they let Christian pin him


----------



## Trophies

Guess Omega is done with Impact.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Excellent match. Best match from either guy I've seen in forever. Good stuff.


----------



## 3venflow

Holy shit! Amazing amazing match and the result! Can't wait for the rematch at All Out.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Holy crap lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Kenny proves he can do fucking good without the Young Fucks around. Too bad they have to have them there.


----------



## stingr23

Called it


----------



## Chan Hung

Wait, why does Christian have 2 belts though??


----------



## NXT Only

The crowd wanted Christian to win this so bad. That pop when he reversed the OWA


----------



## reamstyles

Aew still doesnt have that 2 and a half kickout thing it lessensnthe thrill if you cant pull it..


----------



## Randy Lahey

If this gets Christian on Impact and off Dynamite I’m all for it


----------



## Joseph92

Chris22 said:


> I thought this was on at the same time SmackDown was? Has Rampage just started?


Yes. It started at 10pm (EST).


----------



## troubleman1218

I don’t care what anybody says, I love that TNA World Title design


----------



## The XL 2

This is probably Christians last big run. I'm happy for him


----------



## Mr316

Amazing match. Jericho needs to calm down.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Wow, Christian won


----------



## The_Great_One21

Think that takes away from Hangman winning the AEW title tbh. 

Won’t have the same impact as if he best the unbeatable belt collecting Omega.


----------



## kyledriver

That was excellent!!!! Christian impact champion again 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxingfan

All Out main event has to be title-for-title now, right?


----------



## reamstyles

So this match is just for the "impact" title


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

It was a very good match. Predictable as no way you could have them headline the PPV if Christian jobbed tonight but a good match. That said the announce team was AWFUL. I'm close to muting this for the rest of the hour over Jericho. The crowd was awesome though but damn that commentary.


----------



## Chan Hung

So...>CHRISTIAN 2 BELTS? LOL


----------



## rich110991

Where is @bdon? 🤣


----------



## French Connection

That was a good finish!


----------



## MaseMan

That was a tremendous match and a tremendous finish. 

For whoever asked: The Impact Championship is the Impact World Title and TNA World Title. I forget the background of why.


----------



## somerandomfan

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, why does Christian have 2 belts though??


Thankfully for me I gave a catch-up on the story there earlier in this thread so I don't need to dig for this history primer.


somerandomfan said:


> So the original "TNA World Championship" is the current Impact World Championship, at a show hyping up a TNA themed tribute show Impact was supposed to happen last year, Moose grabbed the old belt off a table and was walking around claiming to be the champion and "defending" it unofficially and claiming he was the only world champion that mattered. Eventually after being promised a title match, Scott D'Amore punished Moose by activating the title and forcing Moose to defend it. At an Impact Plus special earlier this year they unified the Impact World Championship with the TNA World Championship but both Swann (the Impact World Champion at the time and winner of the unification match) and Omega have carried around both physical belts for the Impact Unified World Championship.


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, why does Christian have 2 belts though??


Impact and TNA title were unified by Moose and Rich Swann, then won by Kenny Omega


----------



## Chan Hung

If it was not for the shitty ending with Bucks around, i would have given this 5 stars but i'll do 4.5. A+ Match!


----------



## Chan Hung

somerandomfan said:


> Thankfully for me I gave a catch-up on the story there earlier in this thread so I don't need to dig for this history primer.


THank you!


----------



## Mr316

Boxingfan said:


> All Out main event has to be title-for-title now, right?


Yes


----------



## Stellar

So..is this the path of Moose winning the Impact World title then? Defeating Christian? I ain't giving up on it happening. No excuses for him to not be Champ now that Christian ended Omegas belt collector thing.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Tomorrow night Omega can drop the AAA title to Andrade and then you’ll have 5 different guys with belts in the AEW universe 

Miro- TNT
Omega- AEW
Archer- New Japan
Christian- TNA
Andrade- AAA


----------



## Chris22

Cool for Christian to win, I wasn't expecting but he's always been one of my favorites ever since I started watching WWF/WWE.


----------



## Mr316

Only 30 min left. Time is flying by.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho is really ruining this. Someone needs to tell him i'm sorry man but stick to narrating that other show. You suck.


----------



## elo

The_Great_One21 said:


> Think that takes away from Hangman winning the AEW title tbh.
> 
> Won’t have the same impact as if he best the unbeatable belt collecting Omega.


I mean if Kenny is also dropping the AAA title this weekend it's kind of fitting for Hangman to be the one to take Kenny's last title from him but you are right that Kenny taking a pin on AEW TV does take a bit of the lustre off Hangman pinning him. This probably should have happened on Impact instead but it is what it is.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow they really are making Christian's moment feel big league.


----------



## bdon

The_Great_One21 said:


> Think that takes away from Hangman winning the AEW title tbh.
> 
> Won’t have the same impact as if he best the unbeatable belt collecting Omega.


Stupid motherfuckers couldn’t book a show to save their goddamn lives. 2 years of build, 700+ days without a loss, and you give the goddamn prestige of that W to Christian fucking Cage. Why couldn’t they have done that finish against Jungle Boy even? Goddamn morons.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bubbly still over


----------



## Joseph92

I wonder why Mark Henry never did commentary when he was in WWE. He is very good at it.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Mark Henry sucks lol


----------



## ImpactFan

Southerner said:


> So..is this the path of Moose winning the Impact World title then? Defeating Christian? I ain't giving up on it happening. No excuses for him to not be Champ now that Christian ended Omegas belt collector thing.


This is probably what will happen


----------



## Chan Hung

OC looks pissed lol


----------



## 3venflow

So will All Out be AEW title only or title vs title? I'm hoping AEW only as they've found a way to get the IMPACT title off him quite nicely.


----------



## Mr316

This match got me hyped for their rematch at All Out.


----------



## Martyn

I knew hes going to win it haha


----------



## NXT Only

elo said:


> I mean if Kenny is also dropping the AAA title this weekend it's kind of fitting for Hangman to be the one to take Kenny's last title from him but you are right that Kenny taking a pin on AEW TV does take a bit of the lustre off Hangman pinning him. This probably should have happened on Impact instead but it is what it is.


It wasn’t clean. Hangman will beat him clean.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

MIRO time, here we go. Good video package pre-match.


----------



## Geeee

Fuego is a great promo. This is good stuff..but he's gonna die


----------



## Trophies

Lmao his record in AEW is 1-39?


----------



## Chris22

So...I guess we are getting Christian Vs Brian Myers for Impact World Championship at Impact's Emergence after all.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Fuego 1-39 record gets a title shot 😂


----------



## NXT Only

Miro is about to break Fuego in half


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn this first match tonight better than the last 2 AEW Dynamite shows.


----------



## bdon

NXT Only said:


> It wasn’t clean. Hangman will beat him clean.


It doesn’t matter. The loss has occurred.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Forgot about Rampage got caught up watching MMA


*Christian won the TNA titles AND is getting an AEW title match at All Out.*


----------



## French Connection

Miro gonna squash him!


----------



## kyledriver

Omg miro I'd gonna murder this guy lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

Miro selling for this dude


----------



## Chan Hung

So Jericho is the annoying heel today eh?


----------



## Mr316

DAT entrance theme.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*If Miro doesn't squash this fool in 5 minutes I'm going to have a serious problem.*


----------



## Trophies

A Luchadore from Alabama lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

That match was 2 wrestling vets putting on a classic pro wrestling match. I was shocked to see Christian win. I can't wait to see him at his old promotion Impact wrestling.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lol. This jabroni floors Miro?


----------



## Bosnian21

Rampage feels like it’s gonna be a lot of fun every Friday.


----------



## NXT Only

Lol what is happening


----------



## bdon

Goddamn I’m irate. Jungle Boy, Hangman, Darby, any of these young lions that you could have booked for that finish, and they blow their goddamn load on Christian. Fuck you, Tony Tony Khan. Way to waste the rub.

Jesus fucking Christ


----------



## Chan Hung

Miro needs to finish this clown Mortal Kombat style now.


----------



## Oracle

bdon said:


> Goddamn I’m irate. Jungle Boy, Hangman, Darby, any of these young lions that you could have booked for that finish, and they blow their goddamn load on Christian. Fuck you, Tony Tony Khan. Way to waste the rub.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ


You care about this too much. 

actually kinda sad


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The belt collector gimmick was an epic failure. I'm glad the TNA titles are off Kenny.*


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit DMD said:


> *Christian won the TNA titles AND is getting an AEW title match at All Out.*


Was there in time for the ending. Thanks for the catch up tho


----------



## Chan Hung

bdon said:


> Goddamn I’m irate. Jungle Boy, Hangman, Darby, any of these young lions that you could have booked for that finish, and they blow their goddamn load on Christian. Fuck you, Tony Tony Khan. Way to waste the rub.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ


They should have blown their load with Page winning the Impact titles, good point. You know what is worse, until you mentioned it, i forgot about Page...AEW has not done well with him sadly.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Live look at Jericho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

That war dance spot Miro does is money


----------



## Chan Hung

FINISH HIM MIRO


----------



## Chris22

The Legit DMD said:


> *Christian won the TNA titles AND is getting an AEW title match at All Out.*


LEGENDARY


----------



## Mr316

Guys…this has been one hell of a show so far. Wow. So much energy.


----------



## Trophies

Miro just committed murder on live TV.


----------



## Chan Hung

FrankenTodd said:


> Live look at Jericho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jericho literally sounds coked up lol. Too fucking fast of a talker, too hyper, too loud. Just horrible.


----------



## NXT Only

bdon said:


> It doesn’t matter. The loss has occurred.


It does tho. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Mr316

Give Miro all the damn belts.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Thank goodness he squashed him, but the little clown shouldn't have gotten that much offense in.*


----------



## Geeee

If they're gonna use a wrestler as a commentator, they should use Eddie Kingston. He is 10x better than Jericho


----------



## Chris22

Poor Fuego, he didn't stand a chance.


----------



## 3venflow

Splat. Somehow they managed to tell a great story in about 2 minutes. Fuego will get a contract, jobbers who are over have value.


----------



## Bosnian21

I love this Miro character.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good least it was not 20 minutes.


----------



## somerandomfan

The Legit DMD said:


> *The belt collector gimmick was an epic failure. I'm glad the TNA titles are off Kenny.*


Sad thing is Kenny was a better Impact World Champion than he's been as AEW World Champion.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Rhodes to the top something I’ll never watch


----------



## Ham and Egger

It was nice knowing ya Fuego Del Whateveryournameis.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That match was what it needed to be in the last minute.

Miro ripping up the contract was as great touch to end it on as well.


----------



## Chan Hung

This one hour is not a bad idea after all. I was a bit worried. So far AEW is doing a solid job. Only negative is Jericho.


----------



## Joseph92

Geeee said:


> If they're gonna use a wrestler as a commentator, they should use Eddie Kingston. He is 10x better than Jericho


Anyone is better than Jericho at this point.


----------



## RapShepard

You got folk on Twitter actually praising Jericho's commentating lol


----------



## Chan Hung

I kind of want next Friday to be here now. I just want to get it over with if Punk is showing up or not LMFAO


----------



## French Connection

1 hour show is really not enough.


----------



## bdon

Chan Hung said:


> They should have blown their load with Page winning the Impact titles, good point. You know what is worse, until you mentioned it, i forgot about Page...AEW has not done well with him sadly.


You book the finish for the AEW title. You NEVER have your goddamn champion lose the less prestigious belts before he loses YOUR title. 

Just buried the entire prestige of the AEW
title. Fuck these guys are awful at booking.


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> Rhodes to the top something I’ll never watch


Wow so you don't want to support Cody the ender of racism. What a jerk.


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> You got folk on Twitter actually praising Jericho's commentating lol


NO way? How? LOL

He's the absolute worst of this show. Hell, i'll take Excalibur over him.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Brit match hopefully is a quick squash then Statlander beats her down after the match


----------



## FrankenTodd

RapShepard said:


> You got folk on Twitter actually praising Jericho's commentating lol


People stay drunk on Twitter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Chan Hung said:


> I kind of want next Friday to be here now. I just want to get it over with if Punk is showing up or not LMFAO


Agreed. It's gonna be a long week...


----------



## Chan Hung

bdon said:


> You book the finish for the AEW title. You NEVER have your goddamn champion lose the less prestigious belts before he loses YOUR title.
> 
> Just buried the entire prestige of the AEW
> title. Fuck these guys are awful at booking.


And as you said..Page a new up and comer, should have been given the ball. Hell, even MJF didnt get that shot lol. Granted Darby has been one of the rare ones


----------



## RapShepard

FrankenTodd said:


> People stay drunk on Twitter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got a point lol


----------



## Geeee

Joseph92 said:


> Anyone is better than Jericho at this point.


But seriously, Eddie has done the last couple Elevations and he is awesome at commentary. He puts people over big time


----------



## Mr316

This has been so much better than last Wednesday’s Dynamite


----------



## Trophies

TK making a mini appearance.


----------



## Geeee

Miro has one of the best themes in AEW


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> You book the finish for the AEW title. You NEVER have your goddamn champion lose the less prestigious belts before he loses YOUR title.
> 
> Just buried the entire prestige of the AEW
> title. Fuck these guys are awful at booking.


Yeah for his gimmick the only way to end it right was somebody beating him for all of them at once and returning them to their rightful promotion. Kenny losing a smaller one first dampens it and him going on a title losing streak is just bad for someone like him.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Now AEW is going back on stipulations 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Tony you have a fucking ton of money, come out like a Boss in a superior suit... not like a geek.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> I kind of want next Friday to be here now. I just want to get it over with if Punk is showing up or not LMFAO


If he is on commentary

JR : Bah Gawd! Punk has returned to the WWE.


----------



## Boxingfan

Why are we wasting time on this fuego goof?


----------



## Mr316

Tony Khan…you god damn weirdo 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

Sammy is pulling a Cena contract thing?


----------



## Randy Lahey

This is like a walk on getting a scholarship


----------



## Botchy SinCara

I honestly would like them to have rampage on Saturday ..could use it as an hour build up to their ppv ...or atleast have rampage Saturday when their is a ppv that week ..would be like old school heat


----------



## Joseph92

What was the point of that match if they are just going to give him the contract anyway after?


----------



## Chan Hung

Boxingfan said:


> Why are we wasting time on this fuego goof?


I agree. I have no idea. TV time not needed on this guy


----------



## bdon

Chan Hung said:


> And as you said..Page a new up and comer, should have been given the ball. Hell, even MJF didnt get that shot lol. Granted Darby has been one of the rare ones


Exactly. Any fucking young guy on the roster could have used that finish, so WHY ARE YOU WASTING IT ON GODDAMN CHRISTIAN CAGE!?


----------



## Trophies

Miro should’ve came back out and attacked Sammy. Set up that TNT title match.


----------



## Oracle

Bro keep this shit on fucking dark


----------



## French Connection

Did Sammy trained his promo with Cody Rhodes?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tony "I will never appear on air" Khan strikes again.
*


----------



## somerandomfan

Randy Lahey said:


> Now AEW is going back on stipulations 😂


Cody on watch licking his lips and rubbing his hands hoping that means he can book himself as world champion.


----------



## Chan Hung

Joseph92 said:


> What was the point of that match if they are just going to give him the contract anyway after?


None i guess.


----------



## RapShepard

Good debut episode so far


----------



## RainmakerV2

Joseph92 said:


> What was the point of that match if they are just going to give him the contract anyway after?



The money mark getting on TV.


----------



## Ham and Egger

All I've ever seen this guy is job and be on Sammy's vlogs. More jobbing for him?


----------



## Chan Hung

I dunno guys...what if it is not Punk? lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

yesssss Sting in the rafters!!! I will always mark out for that!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Even Randy Savage was calmer on commentary than Jericho.


----------



## Mr316

So ready for next Friday.


----------



## Ham and Egger

CM PUNK!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay i like the interview right before the main event. This is fucking good.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

There was zero need for tony to come out there. Sammy literally told us he was sent by Khan which we SAW on TV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@$Dolladrew$ is living his best life right now.*


----------



## Randy Lahey

I bet Red Velvet used to be a stripper given her tattoos


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> All I've ever seen this guy is job and be on Sammy's vlogs. More jobbing for him?


Getting that big jobber money though.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mark is horrible at this lol.


----------



## Martyn

Great show so far!!


----------



## French Connection

Is the next week episode is going to be a 2h show?


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Even Randy Savage was calmer on commentary than Jericho.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elo

RapShepard said:


> You got folk on Twitter actually praising Jericho's commentating lol


He's ok for this format, his one liner about what type of luchadores come from Alabama got a chuckle from me.

4 men is overboard though and Henry doesn't need to be doing the gorilla interviews, hire Renee for 1 night a week and get her to do it if they want it come across as a serious "sports" style is presenting matches on Rampage.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Mark is horrible at this lol.


He's not great. But,... i kind of like his calmness especially when the whole hour your ears are shot thanks to Jericho LMFAO


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I know it's super early but Mark Henry is the drizzling shits so far. Looks like he's being held hostage and being forced to do a ransom video.


----------



## Trophies

Nice compact show flying by. I thought maybe they should stretch it to 2 hours but if they keep the show like this maybe not.


----------



## Chris22

RainmakerV2 said:


> Mark is horrible at this lol.


Tony Khan was talking about the 4-man commentary team and said that Mark would be doing interviews here and there when needed and was saying how great he was at interviews and announcing lmao!


----------



## Geeee

I feel sorry for Red Velvet. 2 weeks ago she was a well-liked face and then they put her against Britt and "boooooo". They really gotta turn Britt face and put her against heels


----------



## Chan Hung

This format has been excellent. It needs to be kept as is, no changes please AEW. So far an excellent show minus Jericho and the Fuego ending with a new contract crap


----------



## Stellar

Lets do this! Red Velvet seemed like the heel during that talk. lol


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Miro shoulda eaten the contract like Goldberg did at Bash at the Beach 00


----------



## Mr316

Mark Henry is gonna improve as time to goes on. Not worried about it. But man…Jericho needs to relax.


----------



## elo

French Connection said:


> Is the next week episode is going to be a 2h show?


Don't think so, looks like Rampage will basically be a way to tape 3 shows (Dark, Elevation and Rampage) on the road with the final hour being "main events" presented on TNT - it's an interesting format, won't be live most weeks either by the sounds of it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Southerner said:


> Lets do this! Red Velvet seemed like the heel during that talk. lol


This is what is effective. Here Velvet comes off as a clear heel. She's getting more of a bitchy personality. This gets people invested..heel vs faces .


----------



## NXT Only

Mark nervous as shit lol.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Yeah for his gimmick the only way to end it right was somebody beating him for all of them at once and returning them to their rightful promotion. Kenny losing a smaller one first dampens it and him going on a title losing streak is just bad for someone like him.


Fuck Kenny! It just buried your world championship, buried Jungle Boy, buried Rey Fenix, buried Moxley, etc.

That’s awful fucking storytelling. You built this motherfucker as incapable of losing in wrestling matches, and you just gave the rub of someone doing just that to Christian fucking Cage. Congrats on telling your audience and any potential audience members that “Yeah, our very best wrestler who has dogged every single other Indy darling we have, got beat by 47 year old Christian Cage.”

Goddamn morons. That rub goes a lot further given to Darby, Jungle Boy, Hangman, etc. Even Andrade is young enough that you accept him taking the AAA Mega championship and enjoy the rub it gives him.

NOT A 47 YEAR OLD CHRISTIAN FUCKING CAGE


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> I bet Red Velvet used to be a stripper given her tattoos


She was a dancer haha


----------



## Geeee

Mr316 said:


> Mark Henry is gonna improve as time to goes on. Not worried about it. But man…Jericho needs to relax.


Honestly, Mark is better than Jericho already and Jericho has done this a few times. Jericho thinks this is a wrestling promo


----------



## Chan Hung

Did Velvet's theme change


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NXT Only

No one on that roster getting cheered over Britt in that city.


----------



## Chan Hung

Velvet looking like a fine little Sasha


----------



## La Parka

I can’t comment on Henry’s commentary because Jericho runs his mouth so much it’s hard to hear anyone else at the booth.


----------



## Chan Hung

You know if this was WWE, the hometown hero loses lol


----------



## Jamescaws

ProjectGargano said:


> I hope so! I think is needed, Dynamite needs to always have is own thread and at least this first episodes of Rampage too.


_Dynamite and Rampage should each have their own discussion thread, weekly, like RAW and Smackdown._


----------



## Chan Hung

La Parka said:


> I can’t comment on Henry’s commentary because Jericho runs his mouth so much it’s hard to hear anyone else at the booth.


This. I cant hear anyone else, Jericho is too fucking loud and hyper.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Really don't care about this match. Just assuming there's a surprise so that's got me vaguely paying attention.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Britts gear gets smaller and smaller. No complaining of course.


----------



## Chan Hung

Crowd has been fucking great.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Putting Red Velvet against Britt in her hometown was a disaster for her Babyface run, but let's be serious here, this is all by design to put Britt even further over the top.*


----------



## Randy Lahey

Brit is thick compared to Red Velvet


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Britts gear gets smaller and smaller. No complaining of course.


And her booty a lil bigger lol


----------



## Geeee

New gear for both ladies I think


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Mr316 said:


> Mark Henry is gonna improve as time to goes on. Not worried about it. But man…Jericho needs to relax.


He seems a bit overwhelmed by 3 other guys. When he tries to talk, he gets cut off, or someone talks over him. I love Jericho, but I suspect Mark would be having a much better outing if Jericho weren't here tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

GimmeABreakJess said:


> He seems a bit overwhelmed by 3 other guys. When he tries to talk, he gets cut off. I love Jericho, but I suspect Mark would be having a much better outing if Jericho weren't here tonight.


I always said just leave Taz and Mark. Or if need be add Excalibur..but no Jericho ! lol


----------



## 3venflow

There's a history of alignment switches in home towns. Like WWF Canadian Stampede in 97 when heel Hart Foundation were the babyfaces.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Britt has a little bit of a tummy now too. I dig my women with a little bit of meat.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Velvet is crisp, that leg lariat connected perfectly.


----------



## ImpactFan

Ruby debuts after this match? Deonna challenges DMD?


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Britt has a little bit of a tummy now too. I dig my women with a little bit of meat.







Here in this video of today, she looks very cute with not much makeup, very pretty.


----------



## Chan Hung

ImpactFan said:


> Ruby debuts after this match? Deonna challenges DMD?


Nah, that will be at the Casino match i bet


----------



## Randy Lahey

ImpactFan said:


> Ruby debuts after this match? Deonna challenges DMD?


Statlander is ringside and undefeated. She’s next


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Fuck Kenny! It just buried your world championship, buried Jungle Boy, buried Rey Fenix, buried Moxley, etc.
> 
> That’s awful fucking storytelling. You built this motherfucker as incapable of losing in wrestling matches, and you just gave the rub of someone doing just that to Christian fucking Cage. Congrats on telling your audience and any potential audience members that “Yeah, our very best wrestler who has dogged every single other Indy darling we have, got beat by 47 year old Christian Cage.”
> 
> Goddamn morons. That rub goes a lot further given to Darby, Jungle Boy, Hangman, etc. Even Andrade is young enough that you accept him taking the AAA Mega championship and enjoy the rub it gives him.
> 
> NOT A 47 YEAR OLD CHRISTIAN FUCKING CAGE


Luckily he's Kenny, but surprising result.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Joe Gill

britt eating too many big macs


----------



## 3venflow

ImpactFan said:


> Ruby debuts after this match? Deonna challenges DMD?


Looks like Statlander is being set up to challenge next.


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> Statlander is ringside and undefeated. She’s next


Statlander's ass is always a welcome


----------



## RainmakerV2

Joe Gill said:


> britt eating too many big macs



Yesssss Britt thicken up for dadddyyy


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yesssss Britt thicken up for dadddyyy


I think she looks fine. Still very bangable lol


----------



## Geeee

I feel sorry for Kris Statlander, who's gonna get booed at All Out despite being a face


----------



## ImpactFan

Randy Lahey said:


> Statlander is ringside and undefeated. She’s next


Forgot about that, thanks for the reminder! Is Rebel/Reba with Britt? I didn't see her come out


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho..."shut the hell up" lol


----------



## somerandomfan

If this was WWE that would have been the actual finish.


----------



## The XL 2

Rebel is a little older but she could still get it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The crowd can hear Jericho on commentary and started booing


----------



## Randy Lahey

WTF was that. Brit just dropped her


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Look at the stupid ass rankings y'all. Thunder Rosa is next, not Statlander.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh shit that fucking knee thing looked bad.


----------



## Chan Hung

Times almost up


----------



## RainmakerV2

Did Jericho say "concussed her neck"? Wtffff lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

Cool finish doing the lock jaw with the other hand


----------



## NXT Only

On International left handers day. That was genius.


----------



## RapShepard

So stupid letting a wrestler win in their hometown.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Solid main event. Really liked Britt using the other arm there for the finish at the end. Good stuff.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Match wasn't that good unfortunately. Britt isn't good enough in the ring yet to lead a match.


----------



## Jnewt

This was a really great fucking show. Wow.

Edit: Dammit. I spoke too soon. They had to do a wacky last minute. 9/10 now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did Jericho say "concussed her neck"? Wtffff lol


Shouted it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Holy s***, referees enforcing rules in AEW?!*


----------



## Chan Hung

Britt wins. Good.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

its always nice seeing a big match not won with a roll up


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Luckily he's Kenny, but surprising result.


I’m “this close” to not watching Wednesday. What’s the point? Fuck the youth in AEW. We got Christian Cage, CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan for Kenny to lose to. Fuck Hangman, Darby, Sammy, Jungle Boy, or MJF. We needed those 700+ days to give the rub to Christian’s main event!

Fuck these stupid motherfuckers. I hope their fucking show gets cancelled. Good luck finding a job in the E, assholes.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Statlander turned heel? Damn


----------



## Chris22

Chan Hung said:


> Britt wins. Good.


Was she ever really losing though?!


----------



## Chan Hung

Looked like BECKY LYNCH WTF


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jamie Hayter wtf ftw


----------



## Randy Lahey

That’d be cool if anyone knew who this other girl was


----------



## 3venflow

Wow Jamie Hayter returns outta nowhere.


----------



## NXT Only

This was a really good show. 9/10.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Jaymie Hayter. Totally unexpected.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay the ending was a bit off. Britt came off heelish lol. Kris turning heel was a bit meh...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Jericho


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> I’m “this close” to not watching Wednesday. What’s the point? Fuck the youth in AEW. We got Christian Cage, CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan for Kenny to lose to. Fuck Hangman, Darby, Sammy, Jungle Boy, or MJF. We needed those 700+ days to give the rub to Christian’s main event!
> 
> Fuck these stupid motherfuckers. I hope their fucking show gets cancelled. Good luck finding a job in the E, assholes.


I feel for you man. Hopefully they salvage it for ya


----------



## Mr316

Whoever booked the ending should be fired.


----------



## La Parka

Good couple of matches tonight, really felt like they got the most out of the hour.


----------



## La Parka

Debuting a “who the fuck is that” on the first rampage was a mistake but other than that it was a fun show.


----------



## Geeee

Jaime Hayter has lost like at least 30 lbs. Looking fit.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Well, whatever bar Jericho is on his way to is about to have a big night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan

Was I supposed to remember who that was? Because I'm gonna be honest I don't remember who she is.


----------



## Chris22

So Britt has two lackey's to do her dirty work, she ain't going face anytime soon it seems.


----------



## rich110991

I thought the ending was good. The whole show was good.


----------



## Rhetro

You can’t tell me Britt isn’t the best thing going in wrestling today.


----------



## Chan Hung

At first i thought it was Becky Lynch LMFAO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I THOUGHT THAT WAS BECKY LYNCH AND ALMOST FELL OUT OF MY BED! LMAO 🤣 *


----------



## Ham and Egger

I honestly thought Becky showed up on the show! 😅


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Not a fan of Statlander going heel. Then oddly Britt does the heelish move to end the show lmfao. Weird.

Anyhow it was the best AEW show in many weeks. This show was overall a SOLID A. Good job.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Flat ass, unmemorable ending. Should have been Christian and Omega if some random blonde is all they had as a surprise. Or at least end with an angle.


----------



## MaseMan

I have no idea who Jamie Hayter is, hut other than that, a good ending of a match on a very fun show.


----------



## 3venflow

Jamie has spent most of her time in Stardom, the best female promotion in the world, since disappearing from AEW. I hope she's back for good, she's a good heel and can work. Gives Britt a tag partner too.

Britt actually beat Jamie on the fourth Dynamite.


----------



## French Connection

That was good for a one hour show. 
But I don't expect the rating to be that much higher than when Dynamite was aired at that slot, unfortunately.


----------



## Geeee

Jaime appeared on Dynamite a few times before the pandemic. She used to be thicc but now she is fit


----------



## NXT Only

Statlander did not turn heel


----------



## Chris22

Rhetro said:


> You can’t tell me Britt isn’t the best thing going in wrestling today.


She ain't.


----------



## Mr316

Great show. Poor ending. Good night.


----------



## ImpactFan

Chan Hung said:


> Not a fan of Statlander going heel. Then oddly Britt does the heelish move to end the show lmfao. Weird.
> 
> Anyhow it was the best AEW show in many weeks. This show was overall a SOLID A. Good job.


I do understand Britt's heelish move: They dont want her as a face right now. 

Since they were in her hometown, they switched it up a bit with her being the face & Velvet being the heel, but next week it's probably back to normal, with Statlander also being a face


----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit DMD said:


> *I THOUGHT THAT WAS BECKY LYNCH AND ALMOST FELL OUT OF MY BED! LMAO 🤣 *


Me too..i was like no way..what the actual fuck! It took me 30 seconds to realize it wasnt her.


----------



## Randy Lahey

French Connection said:


> That was good for a one hour show.
> But I don't expect the rating to be that much higher than when Dynamite was aired at that slot, unfortunately.


Yeah I agree. It’s a bad time slot and with it not being live some weeks I don’t see many people watching it. It’d be way better as a Saturday night show that was live.


----------



## Chan Hung

ImpactFan said:


> I do understand Britt's heelish move: They dont want her as a face right now.
> 
> Since they were in her hometown, they switched it up a bit with her being the face & Velvet being the heel, but next week it's probably back to normal, with Statlander also being a face


Kind of weird though since Statlander attacked her from behind..dunno doesnt seem like a face move lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chan Hung said:


> Me too..i was like no way..what the actual fuck! It took me 30 seconds to realize it wasnt her.


*I was screaming and choking bro. I was like NO FUCKING WAY!!!!*


----------



## ImpactFan

Chan Hung said:


> Kind of weird though since Statlander attacked her from behind..dunno doesnt seem like a face move lol


I totally agree, but they will play the "She was saving her friend" card


----------



## NamelessJobber

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426380556548325378


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great first episode of Rampage. 

Opener was MOTN and an awesome **** one at that. Christian hasn't had a better match in AEW so far, and Omega in singles action hasn't had one as good since maybe the iron man with PAC? This was refreshing and I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. Not sure how I feel about Omega getting pinned on AEW TV during this reign before Page takes the AEW Title from him, but at least it made for a good moment for Christian.

Miro/Fuego at first I was kind of disappointed to see Miro sell for Fuego like he did, and Fuego kind of dominate the first part of the match. However, looking at it as a whole it was offense on a distracted Miro, and eventually Miro did catch him and put him down quick after that - basically amounting to what the match should've been, a squash. Fuego seems to be over, so I guess it wasn't a horrible idea to give him that kind of big hope spot in a title match. Don't know if it should've been against Miro, but the work by both guys was good enough and it was fine. I was disappointed they didn't set up Miro/Sammy with Sammy offering contract to Fuego anyway, but maybe they didn't want to distract from Sammy/Spears next week. Miro/Sammy would be that kind of match where you can have a more competitive match. Miro should still dominate, but could be a good come from behind performance for Sammy, only to come up just short of victory. Maybe Miro costs Sammy the match with Spears?

Britt/Velvet was what I expected. Match was fine, I liked the ending of match, plus the post-match with Britt getting some more back-up. It's a bit weird doing this in her hometown where she'd just get cheered, but it's all good. 

Again, very enjoyable show. Best wrestling show of the week.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Legit DMD said:


> *I was screaming and choking bro. I was like NO FUCKING WAY!!!!*


If it was, it would have confirmed that Nick Khan is secretly working for AEW  .


----------



## Chan Hung

*The Pros:*

Omega vs Christian was almost a 5 star match. The pre-interview segments were super. Miro didn't take long to finish Fuego which was good. Main event with Britt vs Velvet was solid and fun. Most of the show was serious. You could tell who was heel & face. This was great.

*The Cons:*
Everything Jericho related.... & the Fuego WWE-Contract swerve angle i thought was not necessary.

Overall: A

Good job AEW on the first Friday show. Keep this up.


----------



## bdon

Vince might book Goldberg to squash The Fiend, but he’s still a more credible threat than Christian fucking Cage.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I wish they’d debut Punk on Dynamite. Debuting him on a 1 hour show, at 10pm on a Friday night, is really going to be underwhelming.

It’s great for United Center, and the crowd they’ll do, but as a TV event that is the biggest thing they’ve ever done and are putting it on in a death time slot


----------



## izhack111

Great show


----------



## 3venflow

I thought that was a fantastic one hour show. The opener was an American MOTYC for me and was just great on every level. Miro vs Fuego was as fun a squash match as you'll get and had a nice little story. Main event was the crowd pleaser. Better than Britt vs Nyla, nothing outstanding but gave the people what they wanted. The surprise at the end was flat mainly as no one recognised Hayter, who was in AEW for a few shows at the start. But in turn it gives people a reason to watch upcoming shows to find out more about her. She's better than 2/3 of AEW's women IMO so I'm glad to see her.


----------



## Geeee

NXT Only said:


> Statlander did not turn heel


She's 100% going to be booed at All Out. Britt is too hot right now


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Having a man who turns 48 this year overcoming your top heel who is classed by some as the best in the world AND outsmarting your top heel group. Oof.

Being Impact and putting all this TV time into Kenny only for another AEW guy to capitalise on it and win your World Title. Only benefit they get out of it is that Christian is much more famous than anyone they have on their roster. Oof.

Jericho as cringe as ever on the announce team. Oof.

Not honouring a match stipulation rendering it worthless. Oof.

Britt Baker and Red Velvet your first main? Oof.


I guess to give a bit of a positive at least they had a big moment on this show but the people told me that AEW had been doing better. Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## NXT Only

Geeee said:


> She's 100% going to be booed at All Out. Britt is too hot right now


Doesn’t mean she’s heel. Everyone is getting booed against Britt.


----------



## Chan Hung

bdon said:


> Vince might book Goldberg to squash The Fiend, but he’s still a more credible threat than Christian fucking Cage.


I will agree about Page not getting his big win..i'm bummed on that. Remember Jungle Boy looked like he could have had his big win too at the Casino Battle Royal but didnt either. I guess AEW is really slow burning it with these guys.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416176146094432258


----------



## Martyn

This show was such a sprint. You're really want more when it's done. 

Omega/Cage was very good. Great storytelling, execution and smart finish with an emotional ending. I really enjoyed Cages TNA run as Instant Classic and its surreal they brought it back. Cage really shined here and showed that he can still hang with the best! Just like I thought before - this match will make All Out main event interesting and indeed it's going to be a must see classic!

Fuego/Miro was perfectly booked. Super moment afterwards with Guevara presenting the contract. 

Baker/Velvet was good, altough hardly spectacular. They didnt have much time, but did what they could with what they had. Red Velvet always delivers in big match situations. Baker looked like star. Cool finish. After match was a bit confusing though. I've been expecting Tessa Blanchard. I have no idea who ran to the ring after Statlander.

Announce team is quite rusty still, but it's doing the job. Jericho could stop screaming though. 

I want next weeks show already! Great promo with Allin and United Center!


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> I wish they’d debut Punk on Dynamite. Debuting him on a 1 hour show, at 10pm on a Friday night, is really going to be underwhelming.
> 
> It’s great for United Center, and the crowd they’ll do, but as a TV event that is the biggest thing they’ve ever done and are putting it on in a death time slot


The ratings for this show will be interesting. The show was great too bad it may get a low rating. Imagine they do 600,000 and next week Punk is to debut? That would be a disappointment. If he indeed does debut next week to a lower audience rating, he needs to come on Dynamite the following Wednesday to continue the buzz from that Friday.


----------



## Chan Hung

So far..my personal ratings of the shows this week as far as how i thought they were:

#1) Rampage
#2) Smackdown
#3) Dynamite
#4) Raw


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So, I loved Rampage. Christian had the first match I actually cared about and Kenny made him move at a fast pace to keep things interesting. That was his best match in AEW and one of the best matches of his career.

Britt and Velvet killed it too. I loved the finish and how velvet made Brit switch hands for the lock jaw. The show felt extremely important and I can't wait for next week.*


----------



## TheFiend666

Y2J ruined the fucking show with his screaming and shitty announcing


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chan Hung said:


> And as you said..Page a new up and comer, should have been given the ball. Hell, even MJF didnt get that shot lol. Granted Darby has been one of the rare ones


You guys are bitching about another company's title not going to the right guy.

I wish IMPACT would takes its ball back from AEW and end the Nonsense that has made EVERYONE on their roster look bad for 9 months


----------



## Geeee

Chip Chipperson said:


> Having a man who turns 48 this year overcoming your top heel who is classed by some as the best in the world AND outsmarting your top heel group. Oof.
> 
> Being Impact and putting all this TV time into Kenny only for another AEW guy to capitalise on it and win your World Title. Only benefit they get out of it is that Christian is much more famous than anyone they have on their roster. Oof.
> 
> Jericho as cringe as ever on the announce team. Oof.
> 
> Not honouring a match stipulation rendering it worthless. Oof.
> 
> Britt Baker and Red Velvet your first main? Oof.
> 
> 
> I guess to give a bit of a positive at least they had a big moment on this show but the people told me that AEW had been doing better. Doesn't seem like it.


I thought Britt Baker vs Red Velvet was a really good main event and Britt is one of the hottest things in AEW


----------



## Randy Lahey

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I was disappointed they didn't set up Miro/Sammy with Sammy offering contract to Fuego anyway, but maybe they didn't want to distract from Sammy/Spears next week. Miro/Sammy would be that kind of match where you can have a more competitive match. Miro should still dominate, but could be a good come from behind performance for Sammy, only to come up just short of victory.


Actually what have been better, instead of having Fuego lose but get a contract anyway, would have been a Sammy/ Miro non-title no DQ match where if Sammy wins,Fuego gets a contract. Then you could have Sammy win after interference from all his crew. Miro then takes the mic after the match and says he’s going to kill every member of Sammy crew 1 by 1 till he gets to Sammy.


----------



## Chan Hung

Raw is such shit nowadays, i honestly wish they could just do 1 Hour and see if they can even book a decent show.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> I feel for you man. Hopefully they salvage it for ya


Dude, I know you always think I’m marking for Kenny, but that isn’t at all what this is about. It’s about the story. Christian Cage’s story has a very short shelf life.

You don’t book The Fiend and Bray Wyatt as this monster for 2 years only to squash him at the hands of Goldberg. In doing so, you completely bury Rollins losing to Fiend and bury Brock for losing to Rollins.

This is no different. You don’t protect Omega’s 700+ days undefeated streak just to let the old motherfucker well past his prime get the rub of finally defeating him. It buries everyone be beat on his path to this point. If we want to be marks, we can pretend the chair cost him, but your world champion was going to have to use a chair on a has been.

Awful, awful booking. And I fully get why you were upset about the microphone spot against Moxley. It’s an unnecessary crutch to hide behind, because none of the pricks backstage have the balls to do the actual finish.

This was all the bad parts of WCW and WWE that made me walk away from wrestling for 2 decades. I’m not sure I can continue to pay my money for booking decisions like these. No reason to invest in any of these characters, because if they aren’t from the E, they won’t be getting the big moment.


----------



## Chan Hung

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You guys are bitching about another company's title not going to the right guy.
> 
> I wish IMPACT would takes its ball back from AEW and end the Nonsense that has made EVERYONE on their roster look bad for 9 months


I am okay with Christian winning today. But im just agreeing that Page would have been a better choice i think to win at least the lesser title from Omega. Oh well.


----------



## ProWresBlog

I thought they should have had a different stage to give the show its own theme. I'm really surprised they didn't.

4 man booths generally suck. There's just too many people and everyone has to fight to get a word in. Mark Henry was the big loser in that battle.

Christian beating Omega was the wrong call from an Impact perspective. One of Impact's wrestlers should have been the one to beat Omega. Yeah, Omega will probably get it back and eventually someone from Impact will beat him, but it hurts the whole angle. Christian has had a very odd run in AEW as he was initially supposed to be a challenger for Omega, then he lost the battle royale to Jungle Boy, then feuded with Matt Hardy's crew and Team Taz and now he's back to fighting Omega.

The whole Fuego del Sol thing was poorly done. He has never appeared on Dynamite and few would know who he is unless they watched Dark or Elevation. Blowing off his contract storyline was also a poor choice as since many people watching this likely never saw him, it wouldn't resonate to them.

I haven't seen that much of Dynamite lately but unless both Britt Baker and Red Velvet did double turns recently, this match hurt Red. How was Red supposed to come out looking good here? The best way to deal with Britt being the hometown star as heel here would have been to put Britt against another heel. Then the heel can get booed and everyone wins.

Bringing back Jamie Hayter for this was also a poor idea. She last appeared in AEW in November 2019. I don't remember her and I doubt anyone else does either.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> This was all the bad parts of WCW and WWE that made me walk away from wrestling for 2 decades. *I’m not sure I can continue to pay my money for booking decisions like these*. No reason to invest in any of these characters, because if they aren’t from the E, they won’t be getting the big moment.


But Tony Khan is booker of the year.


----------



## THANOS

bdon said:


> Goddamn I’m irate. Jungle Boy, Hangman, Darby, any of these young lions that you could have booked for that finish, and they blow their goddamn load on Christian. Fuck you, Tony Tony Khan. Way to waste the rub.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ


To be honest man, this may be Kenny's call. He's definitely wrestling hurt, and has been for awhile, maybe this week he went to Tony and said "I need more days off in the week to recover, let me drop the TNA belts to Christian so he can work the increased schedule instead".


----------



## Chan Hung

I have a small theory now. Not sure who agrees or not. But...do you all think the reason for so many belts around Kenny are to spread them to their AEW talents, since theres so many in the company?


----------



## JBLGOAT

I’m fine with Christian winning the belt although omega has to win at all out to keep the prestige of the aew title.


----------



## Chan Hung

JBLGOAT said:


> I’m fine with Christian winning the belt although omega has to win at all out to keep the prestige of the aew title.


Is it still Christian again vs Omega at All Out?


----------



## CM Buck

I'm going to be honest. I only watched the first match to stroke my ego. Easily Christians best match since his orton days.

And oh yeah I WAS RIGHT!!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Martyn said:


> After match was a bit confusing though. I've been expecting Tessa Blanchard. I have no idea who ran to the ring after Statlander.


Tessa doing that run in would have been 1000X bigger pop and a bigger deal.


----------



## Chan Hung

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm going to be honest. I only watched the first match to stroke my ego. Easily Christians best match since his orton days.
> 
> And oh yeah I WAS RIGHT!!


It was indeed one of the best singles matches of the whole year.

I will say that Kenny proved he's a better heel without the bucks than when they are around. He seemed more serious and still managed to be slippery doing the heel tactics. Him and Don are a good combo. But for me, when everyone else comes out i think it ruins him.


----------



## bdon

THANOS said:


> To be honest man, this may be Kenny's call. He's definitely wrestling hurt, and has been for awhile, maybe this week he went to Tony and said "I need more days off in the week to recover, let me drop the TNA belts to Christian so he can work the increased schedule instead".


Don’t give a shit whose call it was. It was the WRONG decision. Impact would have killed to have Sammy, Jungle Boy, Darby, MJF, or any of these young lions on the AEW roster to mingle with their X-Division guys, Sabin, Josh Alexander, etc.

You build someone for 700+ days without a loss, then you MUST take advantage of that by letting one of your homegrown talents be the one to finally beat him. In doing so, you have a made man that the audience will now believe is capable of defeating anyone.

You do NOT fucking waste that opportunity on Christian fucking Cage.


----------



## Chan Hung

I think one thing everyone (most) agreed on is that Jericho is fucking annoying lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

THANOS said:


> To be honest man, this may be Kenny's call. He's definitely wrestling hurt, and has been for awhile, maybe this week he went to Tony and said "I need more days off in the week to recover, let me drop the TNA belts to Christian so he can work the increased schedule instead".


Kenny is working an insane schedule. He’s wrestling Andrade in Mexico City tomorrow night for the AAA title. That’s a 4-5 hour flight from Pittsburgh to Mexico City


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> Tessa doing that run in would have been 1000X bigger pop and a bigger deal.


I would have preferred Tessa. Sucks they havent signed her. Least give her one chance lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> Kenny is working an insane schedule. He’s wrestling Andrade in Mexico City tomorrow night for the AAA title. That’s a 4-5 hour flight from Pittsburgh to Mexico City


Shit thats true. Holy fuck. Intense.


----------



## THANOS

bdon said:


> Don’t give a shit whose call it was. It was the WRONG decision. Impact would have killed to have Sammy, Jungle Boy, Darby, MJF, or any of these young lions on the AEW roster to mingle with their X-Division guys, Sabin, Josh Alexander, etc.
> 
> You build someone for 700+ days without a loss, then you MUST take advantage of that by letting one of your homegrown talents be the one to finally beat him. In doing so, you have a made man that the audience will now believe is capable of defeating anyone.
> 
> You do NOT fucking waste that opportunity on Christian fucking Cage.


I don't disagree with you, just saying it might have been a last minute call and not something planned in advance.

I agree that he should have stuck it out until he could put over Hangman before he started taking other loses and losing other titles.

It is what it is though. If Christian comes out on Wednesday and is booed because of this, they will pivot, I'm sure of that. Would not be surprised to see Title vs Title as the headline for their match at All Out where Kenny wins it back and they spend the next 2 months with Kenny and Don calling it a speed bump and scrubbing it from existtance.

It can be salvaged.


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> Dude, I know you always think I’m marking for Kenny, but that isn’t at all what this is about. It’s about the story. Christian Cage’s story has a very short shelf life.
> 
> You don’t book The Fiend and Bray Wyatt as this monster for 2 years only to squash him at the hands of Goldberg. In doing so, you completely bury Rollins losing to Fiend and bury Brock for losing to Rollins.
> 
> This is no different. You don’t protect Omega’s 700+ days undefeated streak just to let the old motherfucker well past his prime get the rub of finally defeating him. It buries everyone be beat on his path to this point. If we want to be marks, we can pretend the chair cost him, but your world champion was going to have to use a chair on a has been.
> 
> Awful, awful booking. And I fully get why you were upset about the microphone spot against Moxley. It’s an unnecessary crutch to hide behind, because none of the pricks backstage have the balls to do the actual finish.
> 
> This was all the bad parts of WCW and WWE that made me walk away from wrestling for 2 decades. I’m not sure I can continue to pay my money for booking decisions like these. No reason to invest in any of these characters, because if they aren’t from the E, they won’t be getting the big moment.


Despite winning all those matches, Kenny has not really been booked as dominant. He would have lost to Moxley if he didn't cheat. He tried to cheat tonight and it backfired


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chan Hung said:


> I am okay with Christian winning today. But im just agreeing that Page would have been a better choice i think to win at least the lesser title from Omega. Oh well.


I have nothing against Christian winning either. I like Christian and always have I'm just tired of seeing IMPACT be a playground for everyone else's guys. They had a damn good product for a good while even though "nobody" was watching it. Now all the guys that they spent time building like Moose, Eddy, Ace, etc. Even EY was doing solid work upon his return in 2020 they are all so far away from the title of the company that they actually work for and people are ignoring them and hoping for guys from AEW to be the next guy to hold another company's champonship

I think Page winning should be saved for the AEW Title personally. He's got "top guy" potential IMO. Don't waste what should be a big moment for your company on another promotion's title.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Bdon isn't wrong, if Kenny was going to take his first loss in however long it should've been to a young guy who really could've made a star of himself with the win.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

THANOS said:


> I don't disagree with you, just saying it might have been a last minute call and not something planned in advance.
> 
> I agree that he should have stuck it out until he could put over Hangman before he started taking other loses and losing other titles.
> 
> It is what it is though. If Christian comes out on Wednesday and is booed because of this, they will pivot, I'm sure of that. Would not be surprised to see Title vs Title as the headline for their match at All Out where Kenny wins it back and they spend the next 2 months with Kenny and Don calling it a speed bump and scrubbing it from existtance.
> 
> It can be salvaged.


Omega should only be losing the AEW title to a homegrown talent. Don't waste the coronation of "the next big thing" of your company on some other company's title.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bdon isn't wrong, if Kenny was going to take his first loss in however long it should've been to a young guy who really could've made a star of himself with the win.


This is my only big issue. I didnt realize that Adam Page could have just won the 'lesser' belt and not the AEW belt. If i would have known then hell i would have at least been in favor of this. If Tony Khan thinks its not time for Page to get the world AEW belt so be it, but he had the momentum to get the other belt.

Perhaps AEW felt that giving him the lesser belt would have taken the attention more from the world title? Dunno.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Dude, I know you always think I’m marking for Kenny, but that isn’t at all what this is about. It’s about the story. Christian Cage’s story has a very short shelf life.
> 
> You don’t book The Fiend and Bray Wyatt as this monster for 2 years only to squash him at the hands of Goldberg. In doing so, you completely bury Rollins losing to Fiend and bury Brock for losing to Rollins.
> 
> This is no different. You don’t protect Omega’s 700+ days undefeated streak just to let the old motherfucker well past his prime get the rub of finally defeating him. It buries everyone be beat on his path to this point. If we want to be marks, we can pretend the chair cost him, but your world champion was going to have to use a chair on a has been.
> 
> Awful, awful booking. And I fully get why you were upset about the microphone spot against Moxley. It’s an unnecessary crutch to hide behind, because none of the pricks backstage have the balls to do the actual finish.
> 
> This was all the bad parts of WCW and WWE that made me walk away from wrestling for 2 decades. I’m not sure I can continue to pay my money for booking decisions like these. No reason to invest in any of these characters, because if they aren’t from the E, they won’t be getting the big moment.


I get where you're coming from, I lean more optimist most of the time just because I know shit can always turn around. But yeah I was surprised they went this way. I guess if for whatever reason he had to lose I think something like the Kross and Hardy match is the way to go where Jeff was clearly outmatched Karrion no sold all his shit, so Jeff just straight up cheated. But this he cheated then tried to cheat some more and got outsmarted


----------



## Chan Hung

My only hope is they move Jericho out of their next week. Hope he's not weekly. He is by far the worst..even more than Byron Saxton...least Saxton doesnt kill my eardrums, just puts me to sleep lol


----------



## bdon

THANOS said:


> I don't disagree with you, just saying it might have been a last minute call and not something planned in advance.
> 
> I agree that he should have stuck it out until he could put over Hangman before he started taking other loses and losing other titles.
> 
> It is what it is though. If Christian comes out on Wednesday and is booed because of this, they will pivot, I'm sure of that. Would not be surprised to see Title vs Title as the headline for their match at All Out where Kenny wins it back and they spend the next 2 months with Kenny and Don calling it a speed bump and scrubbing it from existtance.
> 
> It can be salvaged.


Nah. You don’t get 700+ days back like that. Kenny getting that title back quickly does nothing for the story and tells me they only cared about popping a rating.

You can’t unscramble the egg.


MonkasaurusRex said:


> I have nothing against Christian winning either. I like Christian and always have I'm just tired of seeing IMPACT be a playground for everyone else's guys. They had a damn good product for a good while even though "nobody" was watching it. Now all the guys that they spent time building like Moose, Eddy, Ace, etc. Even EY was doing solid work upon his return in 2020 they are all so far away from the title of the company that they actually work for and people are ignoring them and hoping for guys from AEW to be the next guy to hold another company's champonship
> 
> I think Page winning should be saved for the AEW Title personally. He's got "top guy" potential IMO. Don't waste what should be a big moment for your company on another promotion's title.


I’m not suggesting Page should have beat Kenny for the Impact title, but he should have been the one to beat him for the AEW title BEFORE he lost HIS FIRST MATCH IN 700+ DAYS!

Now whenever Page does defeat Omega, the moment is ruined, because we have seen Kenny go out on his back. Chair or not.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Shit thats true. Holy fuck. Intense.


Seems like a typical wrestling schedule before covid


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> Nah. You don’t get 700+ days back like that. Kenny getting that title back quickly does nothing for the story and tells me they only cared about popping a rating.
> 
> You can’t unscramble the egg.
> I’m not suggesting Page should have beat Kenny for the Impact title, but he should have been the one to beat him for the AEW title BEFORE he lost HIS FIRST MATCH IN 700+ DAYS!
> 
> Now whenever Page does defeat Omega, the moment is ruined, because we have seen Kenny go out on his back. Chair or not.


The moment isn't ruined one loss won't hurt mitigate how
big of a deal it is for Hangman to win the AEW title. That moment is going through the about becoming champion regardless of whether or not Kenny loses 15 matches between now and then. 

Think of it like this when HBK won the WWF Title in 1996 it wouldn't have made a different if Bret had been champion for 4 days 4 weeks or 4 years instead of 4 months because the moment wasn't about Bret, his legacy or that title run in particular it was about Michaels winning the goddamn Championship and nothing else. The moment Page holds the AEW Title up in the air everything else all the meaningless statistics go away.


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The moment isn't ruined one loss won't mitigate how
> big of a deal it is for Hangman to win the title.


Hangman sending the 700+ days undefeated Omega is a far bigger star-making moment than Hangman defeating the falling apart Omega.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm going to be honest. I only watched the first match to stroke my ego. Easily Christians best match since his orton days.
> 
> And oh yeah I WAS RIGHT!!


What the fuck? I've been claiming Christian would win when it was made official that he was challenging for the Impact title way before you made you're thread. Also, I knew Brian Meyers had won well before the match actually happened.

What next? You gonna take credit for my Andrade win tomorrow night as well?


----------



## Chan Hung

Mark Henry was sweating a bunch out there, seemed nervous but shouldn't be, has a ton of experience.


----------



## Joe Gill

brutal booking.... hangman page should have interfered costing omega the title. Santana and Ortiz beat FTR at the ppv in a #1 contender match... setting up santana and ortiz against young bucks on dynamite at arthur ashe stadium. Hangman interferes costing young bucks tag titles. Elite is irate since Hangman cost them the tna and tag titles. Sets up Omega vs Hangman at Full Gear. Elite is barred from ringside. Hangman pins Omega clean to win the AEW title. 
Instead they waste Omega being beaten by a mid carder which takes away the big fight feel between Omega and Page. They made the same mistake when Pac beat Omega before the big Moxley vs Omega match.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ripcitydisciple said:


> What the fuck? I've been claiming Christian would win when it was made official that he was challenging for the Impact title way before you made you're thread. Also, I knew Brian Meyers had won well before the match actually happened.
> 
> What next? You gonna take credit for my Andrade win tomorrow night as well?


 Congrats you both saw obvious booking steps before they happened and read spoilers of shows on the internet it's not a big deal who said it first.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Joe Gill said:


> brutal booking.... hangman page should have interfered costing omega the title. Santana and Ortiz beat FTR at the ppv in a #1 contender match... setting up santana and ortiz against young bucks on dynamite at arthur ashe stadium. Hangman interferes costing young bucks tag titles. Elite is irate since Hangman cost them the tna and tag titles. Sets up Omega vs Hangman at Full Gear. Elite is barred from ringside. Hangman pins Omega clean to win the AEW title.
> Instead they waste Omega being beaten by a mid carder which takes away the big fight feel between Omega and Page. They made the same mistake when Pac beat Omega before the big Moxley vs Omega match.


 Isn't Hangman taking time off?


----------



## bdon

Joe Gill said:


> brutal booking.... hangman page should have interfered costing omega the title. Santana and Ortiz beat FTR at the ppv in a #1 contender match... setting up santana and ortiz against young bucks on dynamite at arthur ashe stadium. Hangman interferes costing young bucks tag titles. Elite is irate since Hangman cost them the tna and tag titles. Sets up Omega vs Hangman at Full Gear. Elite is barred from ringside. Hangman pins Omega clean to win the AEW title.
> Instead they waste Omega being beaten by a mid carder which takes away the big fight feel between Omega and Page. They made the same mistake when Pac beat Omega before the big Moxley vs Omega match.


GETS IT!


----------



## ElTerrible

Randy Lahey said:


> Tessa doing that run in would have been 1000X bigger pop and a bigger deal.


The new girl will be Britt´s lackey, so no point on it being a higher end talent, better to give to Jecky Hynch.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I had to Google who the new girl is, not a great way to end a show like this.


----------



## CM Buck

ripcitydisciple said:


> What the fuck? I've been claiming Christian would win when it was made official that he was challenging for the Impact title way before you made you're thread. Also, I knew Brian Meyers had won well before the match actually happened.
> 
> What next? You gonna take credit for my Andrade win tomorrow night as well?


I didn't know that. Can we share credit? I'm rarely ever this smart with predicting things


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> Hangman sending the 700+ days undefeated Omega is a far bigger star-making moment than Hangman defeating the falling apart Omega.


Once Hangman holds up the title in victory all the meaningless statistics go away. It's like when HBK beat Bret it wasn't about how long the other guy was champion it was about the guy who won the title finally winning the title.


----------



## Geeee

I guess Roman Reigns is gonna be PWI #1 if that still means anything


----------



## Bubbly2

Christian vs Omega was great. One of my fav matches in a while.

Rusev vs Fuego del sol i didn't care about going in but it was really good for what it was. I was into it! Finisher looked savage.

loved DMD with the "broken freaking wrist" line lol. I'll be honest Red Velvet hitting the ropes too lightly and makes it look too fake, for me. Average main event, no idea who the new girl is but at first i thought it was Becky Lynch lol. 

Anyway good show overall! 1 hour shows feel nice.






bdon said:


> Omega isn’t losing, marks. Lmfao





Bubbly2 said:


> My initial expectation was that Christian might win, and then they will have a rematch for all of the belts, which Omega wins.
> 
> Otherwise I don't see the point in this match being for only the Impact title.


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Once Hangman holds up the title in victory all the meaningless statistics go away. It's like when HBK beat Bret it wasn't about how long the other guy was champion it was about the guy who won the title finally winning the title.


It’s a lot bigger moment for Page to be the one to hand that first loss to Kenny. Simple as that. They can not unscramble that egg.


----------



## JasmineAEW

A great debut for “Rampage”! Some thoughts:

1. The Impact title match was, as expected, excellent. Kinda disappointed in the outcome, though. I wanted Kenny’s “Collector” gimmick to on for a while. 

2. I’m really happy for Britt Baker to have some special moments in her hometown. Plus, props to Red Velvet for giving the champ a really good match. It was cool to see Jamie Hayter return to AEW, too. 

3. Despite all that, for me the very BEST moment of the show was Fuego Del Sol finally getting that AEW contract! Made me cry with joy! What a perfect time to do it. That’s what I love most about pro wrestling: MOMENTS.

4. I think the four-man commentary is too crowded. Jericho in particular just seemed to dominate the commentary. I think a three-man crew with Excalibur, Taz and Mark Henry would be much better. I really want to hear Mark Henry more.

5. That hour sure went by fast. At first, my initial thought was, “Wow, this needs to be two hours!” But then I thought, no, one hour is fine. If a show leaves you hungry for more, that can be a good thing. Besides, Elevation is just three days away!


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Firefromthegods said:


> I didn't know that. Can we share credit? I'm rarely ever this smart with predicting things


Sure. That's cool with me. I am rarely am ever right too so I was feeling a little slighted.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Congrats you both saw obvious booking steps before they happened and read spoilers of shows on the internet it's not a big deal who said it first.


Thank you.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Wow they did pretty good with their show today and I do agree that Jericho needs to go


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> It’s a lot bigger moment for Page to be the one to hand that first loss to Kenny. Simple as that. They can not unscramble that egg.


I'm going point out a real world situation for you Buster Douglas knocked Mike Tyson out in 1990. Tyson was the undefeated Undisputed Heavyweight Champion of the World and while it was a big moment for Buster Douglas undoubtedly the biggest of his career the story afterward was always about Tyson losing as opposed to Douglas winning. That's the problem with undefeated streaks. The guy who loses for the first time or the first time in however long is the story even afterwards.


----------



## Araragi

I know her from when she was a gaijin invader in Stardom for a bit and she's actually not half bad but out of the million and one ways I could have pictured them ending this show Jamie Hayter would not have been one of them.


----------



## RogueSlayer

Written rule every weekly wrestling show should be one hour.

If Adam Cole joins AEW he will be getting crowd reactions like his girlfriend in no time, if he stays in WWE he will be coming out to crickets. Britt is fucking over what a superstar.

Very good show 8/10


----------



## ImpactFan

RAMPAGE TRENDING #1 In Canada
Trending Higher than Smackdown in USA


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ImpactFan said:


> RAMPAGE TRENDING #1 In Canada
> Trending Higher than Smackdown in USA


We do like wrestling up here.

Plus two Canadian guys one clearly regarded as a legend the other well on his way wrestling for a World Title. Definitely a distinctly Canadian flavour tonight.


----------



## Good Bunny

Page is already a star to nearly every fan. He doesn’t need to claim Kenny’s streak (remember, PAC beat him first)

And what will elevate Page is NOT the streak (as someone else said about Buster Douglas, the focus is taken away from the victor). What will elevate Page is simply the story that he finally overcame his demons and got back at the Elite.

This of course assumes Page takes the AEW title from Kenny. For all we know, Tony may want to go with someone else like Punk.

Edit: Page doesn’t come off as a main character just yet. He needs more time before being the FOTC


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Good Bunny said:


> Page is already a star to nearly every fan. He doesn’t need to claim Kenny’s streak (remember, PAC beat him first)
> 
> And what will elevate Page is NOT the streak (as someone else said about Buster Douglas, the focus is taken away from the victor). What will elevate Page is simply the story that he finally overcame his demons and got back at the Elite.
> 
> This of course assumes Page takes the AEW title from Kenny. For all we know, Tony may want to go with someone else like Punk.


 Which is a mistake they shouldn't make. It's not to diminish CM Punk in any way but the history is there between Kenny and Hangman and Hangman is probably their number 1 star in waiting so it's the more intriguing story to tell. Hell they've basically been telling it since the damn company first started.


----------



## Bubbly2

Brit is such a star that my WWE-PTSD makes me worried they will turn her face and completely neuter her of any arrogance and make her awhite meat babyface.


----------



## bdon

Awful fucking booking.


----------



## Geeee

ImpactFan said:


> RAMPAGE TRENDING #1 In Canada
> Trending Higher than Smackdown in USA


This show was literally not on TV in Canada. TSN must've gotten record traffic on their app for this one


----------



## ImpactFan

MonkasaurusRex said:


> We do like wrestling up here.
> 
> Plus two Canadian guys one clearly regarded as a legend the other well on his way wrestling for a World Title. Definitely a distinctly Canadian flavour tonight.


I agree and the show wasn't even on TSN/On Tv. Next week's show will be on TSN2 apparently, but it will air 1 hour after the US Premiere.


----------



## Geeee

Bubbly2 said:


> Brit is such a star that my WWE-PTSD makes me worried they will turn her face and completely neuter her of any arrogance and make her awhite meat babyface.


They need to turn her face but not really change her much, like The Rock and Stone Cold. Just have her be a dickhead to the heels


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Bubbly2 said:


> Brit is such a star that my WWE-PTSD makes me worried they will turn her face and completely neuter her of any arrogance and make her awhite meat babyface.


They may have to turn her because fans aren't reacting to her like a she's a heel. Though they wouldn't have to make her a smiling Babyface either because clearly that isn't why she's over. If AEW is smart they'll just leave her how she is and just pair her against heels.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ImpactFan said:


> I agree and the show wasn't even on TSN/On Tv. Next week's show will be on TSN2 apparently, but it will air 1 hour after the US Premiere.


I wonder if the social media activity(especially with the "rumours" out there about next week) here will get TSN to devote a block to it on Fridays even if it is an hour late.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Bubbly2 said:


> Brit is such a star that my WWE-PTSD makes me worried they will turn her face and completely neuter her of any arrogance and make her awhite meat babyface.


That’s not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Good Bunny

MonkasaurusRex said:


> They may have to turn her because fans aren't reacting to her like a she's a heel. Though they wouldn't have to make her a smiling Babyface either because clearly that isn't why she's over. If AEW is smart they'll just leave her how she is and just pair her against heels.


If she turns face, who will be her heel opponents? None of those other women can play a great heel. I guess there’s Allie and Deeb when she returns. 

No more Nyla. We just had that match as Britt’s first defense. 

I do wonder who controls the crowd for the eventual rematch with Rosa.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Geeee said:


> This show was literally not on TV in Canada. TSN must've gotten record traffic on their app for this one


I mean the people who want to watch are going to find a way legally or otherwise and they're going to comment on social media. TSN's app doesn't provide free access to live TV programming. You have to subscribe to TSN Direct or to TSN through a television provider. That said we do like wrestling up here and their app likely had significant traffic I was using the app to watch AEW and my TV to watch Football.


----------



## Geeee

Good Bunny said:


> If she turns face, who will be her heel opponents? None of those other women can play a great heel. I guess there’s Allie and Deeb when she returns.
> 
> No more Nyla. We just had that match as Britt’s first defense.
> 
> I do wonder who controls the crowd for the eventual rematch with Rosa.


They definitely have to do Baker vs Deeb


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Good Bunny said:


> If she turns face, who will be her heel opponents? None of those other women can play a great heel. I guess there’s Allie and Deeb when she returns.
> 
> No more Nyla. We just had that match as Britt’s first defense.
> 
> I do wonder who controls the crowd for the eventual rematch with Rosa.


I don't know who they'd pair her with but it's clear to see that anyone she does face is the heel by default at this point and there isn't really anyone that plays a particularly effective babyface for Britt to actually heel on. Not to mention that it seems that Britt has reached a point where she could come and shit on fans lawn, murder their dogs and burn down their house and people would thank her for it.


----------



## CM Buck

@MonkasaurusRex I sat through impact and made my conclusion lol there's no spoilers available for rampage cause it's a live show


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Firefromthegods said:


> @MonkasaurusRex I sat through impact and made my conclusion lol there's no spoilers available for rampage cause it's a live show


Two seperate points.

1 Someone can't know Myers was number one contender before it happens on TV unless they read spoilers.

2 It was obvious that Christian was winning the title tonight(even if you didn't watch IMPACT or read spoilers) for a couple of reasons. First it was the debut of a new TV show so going on the Nitro/Thunder model something big needs to occur to hook people. They've been hyping next week's show but tonight had no huge rumoured "surprise" debuts/arrivals/returns so the next option is a major title change. I'm not sure Fuego winning the TV title would fit that bill so that leaves the IMPACT title match. Second Christian HAD to win here because they already announced the second match. If they had intended to go the schmozz/"almost had ya"/screwy finish route they wouldn't have announced the match for All Out until Dynamite or Rampage next week so they could use the finish from tonight to set up the match at All Out.

Anyway congrats on predicting one of the most predictable things ever.


----------



## Asuka842

Omega vs. Christian was a ton of fun. And Christian winning was the right call imo. It sets up some interesting possibilities for both tomorrow and All Out.

I must admit, they almost had me with the start of the Miro match. And congrats to Fuego for finally getting a contract.

The main event was very enjoyable. Red Velvet has improved so much. I hope they keep featuring the women prominently on the show moving forward.

I’m a bit mixed on the post match. Seeing Hayter again was a cool surprise. But I feel like having the Britt vs. Statlander feud START with the latter getting punked out already, wasn’t the best choice.

Still really good start.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Loved the show.

On the criticism of Christian winning against Omega... yeah, he's old. What else you got? Because the man performs like it's 15 years ago, and is arguably in better shape than he was back then too. A few more wrinkles and thinner hair doesn't change that. Strongly disagree that the "rub" of beating Omega is lost on Christian too. The story wasn't that Christian slayed the almighty Belt Collector Kenny Omega, it was that he outsmarted the heels trying to use a steel chair. The rub of beating Omega comes when he's beaten straight up, and this was a bit of a fuck finish that took a bit of extra baggage of Omega's shoulders/waist. No harm done.

Fuego vs. Miro was a shitload of fun. People getting mad that the contract thing happened... it's clear why if you have the volume turned on. The crowd loved him. And it's easily explained by saying that Fuego impressed enough with his offense on Miro to earn a contract.

If you're mad about Tony Khan being visible on screen for a solid 20 seconds... I don't know what to tell you. It was the smallest of bit parts in the Sammy/Fuego story. It had no bearing either way.

Britt vs. Velvet was a smart match. Glad that they just let Britt be the hometown hero. Also glad that they don't do the WWE trope of having the hometown person lose. That stance gets defended with "it's good heat", but sometimes the best course of action is to just give the people what they want. WWE are so obsessed with heat that they forget about the pay-off. AEW Rampage was full of great pay-offs. Top notch one hour show.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Mobile phone review before I go to bed.

Could have easily put the logo on the mat, picked two distinct colors and rearranged the set to give it visual distinction. Dynamite is that rainbow garbage, why not something like....purple and green for Rampage? Or red and yellow?

Will that sell a ticket at the end of the day? No, but again, I think it adds to the flavoring like spice does.

Commentators were mostly horrible. Jericho needs to dial it way the fuck down and Henry was bad. Jericho was borderline Mark Madden bad.
Taz and Excalibur would have been just fine. Still suggesting to track down Scott Hudson.

Christian and Omega was very good. Extremely questionable decision but I don't really care enough to complain beyond liking posts I agree with.

Fuego and Miro was exactly what it should have been. Russo has poisoned my mind and I was expecting a turn for a split second.

Didn't really watch the main event. Some blonde literally who as the big thing going off the air was silly. Definitely not a memorable first show ending we'll see in video packages for years to come.

Would have closed with Omega and Christian or an angle instead to be honest.

Show was okay and flew by as all hour wrestling shows tend to do. I wasn't blown away tho. I do have much higher standards for the first episode than I will six months down the line. Obviously next week's should be more exciting. Still, not a super impressive debut and had an extremely questionable booking decision. (In my opinion)

5/10


----------



## $Dolladrew$

The Legit DMD said:


> *@$Dolladrew$ is living his best life right now.*


Barely stayed up to watch I'll give my thoughts tomorrow but I'll say I enjoyed it ALOT!!!


----------



## Upstart474

I was not very impressed with the first Rampage show.. The color commentary was probably the worst part of the show, I think putting Mark Henry in the booth is a mistake for the first match, he is better as an interviewer. Four Commenters for a hour show is not a good thing, they should have only used three. Jericho is normally is good in color commentary but his voice sounded like nail stretching on a blackboard. Tazz was ok where is Jim Ross, Tony S, and Excablier. The first match was good, Omega is the best on the roster who made Christian look very good. This should have been the main event instead of Britt vs Red Velvet. AEW could have use any female against Britt but they had to use jobber Red Velvet. Everyone knew Britt was going to win against Red Velvet especially in Pittsburg. If CM Punk was actually going to debut very soon, Punk should have debut in the first Rampage show. Dynamite's first episode was much better than Rampage even though AEW has a much better roster now than with its debut. Rampage will be a better show in the future but I think it missed opportunity in its debut.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> Awful fucking booking.


700+ day singles winning streak wasted on a 47 year old Christian cage. 

They’ve managed to tell the crowd that an old, ex WWE tag team wrestler who will never be bigger than he was, or his tag partner, can achieve what the younger, future face of the company Hangman can’t (with a faction of 6 or 7 people helping him).

They’ve also told the crowd that Cage is at least equal to Omega as he outsmarted him and beat him in the ring 1, 2, 3. This did not bring Christian up to Kenny’s level, it brought Kenny down to Christian’s level.

Any future singles title matches Kenny loses will not give the opponent the desired rub because it’s already been done by an old, ex-wwe tag team guy in a TV match.

Awful fucking booking.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

bdon said:


> Goddamn I’m irate. Jungle Boy, Hangman, Darby, any of these young lions that you could have booked for that finish, and they blow their goddamn load on Christian. Fuck you, Tony Tony Khan. Way to waste the rub.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ


Oh cmon now. If he lost the most important title first where do you go from there? It's just a slow decline that doesn't do anything for AAA or Impact if he's not the AEW champ. 

He's got a match with Andrade tomorrow for Triplemania he's probably going to lose -- this way we get to see him get more crazy as he tries to cling on and The Elite are slowly stripped off their titles.

I'm all for Kenny losing his mind and Hangman stripping away his last bit of dignity at Hangmans own PPV Full Gear right now Hangman has his first child on the way. Let the guy have some time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was an amazing show

1 hour of main events is really appealing as a wrestling show


----------



## Geert Wilders

agree. a very disappointing show. it felt barebones. this definitely has the "b show" feel.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Omega will likely win the titles again in September, so not too concerned about this.

Instead of bitching, we must understand the bigger picture. All titles will be on the line at All Out. The stakes will be bigger. It's a good story.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I heavily disagree. Both opening and closing title matches felt like PPV matches. They went out of their way to make this feel like a very strong extension of Dynamite instead of a waste of time like AEW Dark. I also enjoyed the Becky Lynch debut.







*


----------



## Geeee

I feel like the gamble is that no one really cares about the Impact belts, so it doesn't really matter if Kenny loses them. It's 4D chess because AEW hasn't really promoted them at all. We'll see if that pans out or if the reaction will be diminished when someone beats Kenny for the AEW belt.


----------



## Randy Lahey

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Oh cmon now. If he lost the most important title first where do you go from there? It's just a slow decline that doesn't do anything for AAA or Impact if he's not the AEW champ.
> 
> He's got a match with Andrade tomorrow for Triplemania he's probably going to lose -- this way we get to see him get more crazy as he tries to cling on and The Elite are slowly stripped off their titles.
> 
> I'm all for Kenny losing his mind and Hangman stripping away his last bit of dignity at Hangmans own PPV Full Gear right now Hangman has his first child on the way. Let the guy have some time.


Yep exactly. The climax of the story is Omega losing his last and most precious title- the AEW title. The other titles are ultimately meaningless to AEW and simply of lesser value. 

He has to lose the biggest title last, to his biggest competitor.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Randy Lahey said:


> Yep exactly. The climax of the story is Omega losing his last and most precious title- the AEW title. The other titles are ultimately meaningless to AEW and simply of lesser value.
> 
> He has to lose the biggest title last, to his biggest competitor.


Let’s see if Andrade beats Kenny for the AAA title this weekend.


----------



## zkorejo

It was one good hour of wrestling. Felt like an extension of Dynamite. Like a third hour but just on a separate night. Which works for me.

Loved Christian vs Omega. The match was pretty amazing. It reminded me of Orton/Christian matches with all the clever counters and pacing of the match.

There it is. Omega lost the impact title and I'm honestly okay with it. It works fine for the story like @BrrrGoesWooo! Explained.

Better to lose to someone like Christian who has a legendary career as opposed to losing first title to Andrade.

It's not a rub, the rub comes to whoever beats Omega clean 1,2,3! Rub goes to the person who kicks out of OWA. Rub goes to whoever wins the title that actually matters the most in wrestling today. That will be Hangman, hopefully in front of their largest crowd at Arthur Ashe.

Also to note, it was Bucks who came out to help and Christian used the chair instead and they didn't do anything. Hangman wanted to talk to Bucks before he was attacked. Omega will lose his mind and will probably blame Bucks' for his title losses. I smell a redemption story for Bucks in the works.


----------



## phatbob426

The Legit DMD said:


> *I heavily disagree. Both opening and closing title matches felt like PPV matches. They went out of their way to make this feel like a very strong extension of Dynamite instead of a waste of time like AEW Dark. I also enjoyed the Becky Lynch debut.
> View attachment 106307
> *


That's Paige, dude


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Geeee said:


> I feel like the gamble is that no one really cares about the Impact belts, so it doesn't really matter if Kenny loses them. It's 4D chess because AEW hasn't really promoted them at all. We'll see if that pans out or if the reaction will be diminished when someone beats Kenny for the AEW belt.


Personally I'm wondering if they actually give the AEW Tag belts to Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus now that they've made that match. Originally I was thinking Santana and Ortiz at Arthur Ashe, but now I wonder if they have them win the Impact Tag titles there and get a heroes welcome at BFG. I'd be more interested in checking out Impact if they were around. There's also a looming Jay White there for Christian to feud with. 

Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are super over with fans and I think they could keep the rising tide of fan support, and add to the descent of The Elite with that move. There are a ton of ways things can play out here and a lot of fun match ups to be had.


----------



## zkorejo

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Personally I'm wondering if they actually give the AEW Tag belts to Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus now that they've made that match. Originally I was thinking Santana and Ortiz at Arthur Ashe, but now I wonder if they have them win the Impact Tag titles there and get a heroes welcome at BFG. I'd be more interested in checking out Impact if they were around. There's also a looming Jay White there for Christian to feud with.
> 
> Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are super over with fans and I think they could keep the rising tide of fan support, and add to the descent of The Elite with that move. There are a ton of ways things can play out here and a lot of fun match ups to be had.


I think they lose the tag titles to Lucha Bros at AO. It's criminal that they have not yet won those tag titles. 

When Hangman is back, the "winners" as Omega called the Elite will be squabbling among themselves without any gold around their waist, pointing blame at one another.


----------



## Erik.

That was a fun show. 

Less than a week away now from CM Punk.


----------



## Erik.

It was a fun hour of wrestling. 

Two great title matches, shocks and surprises and a hot crowd. 

Cant really ask for anything better. Except maybe getting Jericho off of commentary. 

To think, Punk returns next week. Buzzing.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

zkorejo said:


> I think they lose the tag titles to Lucha Bros at AO. It's criminal that they have not yet won those tag titles.
> 
> When Hangman is back, the "winners" as Omega called the Elite will be squabbling among themselves without any gold around their waist, pointing blame at one another.


Only problem with Lucha Bros is them being pretty banged up and continuing to wrestle independent dates like every week. Apparently they only like to sign 1 year contracts, but that might hold them back from the titles if their contracts are coming up soon. Personally I'd love to see them get the titles but, I dunno, guess we'll have to just wait and see.🤷‍♂️


----------



## RogueSlayer

I loved it one hour wrestling show is perfect length for me.

Only complaint was Jericho on commentary please remove him from that position immediately he's fucking awful, Mark Henry offers nothing on commentary as well but I liked the interview segment he did with Britt and Red Velvet so I would move Mark into an interview role.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

just a little note

i love that they‘ve established over 2 matches now, that Miro gets wobbly with a ddt - first with Lee and now with Fuego

you’ve given your monster a storyline subtle weakness that somebody like Jungle Boy or Sammy can exploit one day


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just a little note
> 
> i love that they‘ve established over 2 matches now, that Miro gets wobbly with a ddt - first with Lee and now with Fuego
> 
> you’ve given your monster a storyline subtle weakness that somebody like Jungle Boy or Sammy can exploit one day


That's probably Miros touch to his character. 

He's very Chong Li whos weakness was his gut and his opponents would try and exploit it. 

So Miro having a weakness that might eventually weaken him is smart.


----------



## SPCDRI

Rampage:
1 hour broadcast
28:02 of wrestling

Smackdown:
2 hour broadcast
27:19 of wrestling
I hope they stick to making Rampage about half an hour of bell to bell and predicated on people getting over through the wrestling matches. let it be the wrestling show for people who want to see pro wrestling and not 30 minute promo segments and contract signings.

That said, a 4 man booth is a bit overbearing, especially for a show this brief. I think it'd be fine if Taz and another commentator. Taz and Jericho, Taz and Tony, Taz and Excalibur, but 4 guys is just too much. I also don't think Mark Henry is cut out for the booth.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I thought it was meh, nothing awful but it wasn't a good show by any means.


----------



## Alright_Mate

First time logging in, in two months, my love for Wrestling has seriously waned recently.

Thought I’d hop in to say that it’s good to see Jamie Hayter back in AEW permanently.

The Americans have unsurprisingly forgotten about her  but you’ll see soon enough just how badass this girl is.

The best female UK talent to come from our shores in a good while, great pick up from AEW


----------



## bdon

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Oh cmon now. If he lost the most important title first where do you go from there? It's just a slow decline that doesn't do anything for AAA or Impact if he's not the AEW champ.
> 
> He's got a match with Andrade tomorrow for Triplemania he's probably going to lose -- this way we get to see him get more crazy as he tries to cling on and The Elite are slowly stripped off their titles.
> 
> I'm all for Kenny losing his mind and Hangman stripping away his last bit of dignity at Hangmans own PPV Full Gear right now Hangman has his first child on the way. Let the guy have some time.


The audience seeing Omega lose is bad business. You don’t allow your audience to see your champion lose. It was a bad decision when Scorpio Sky beat Jericho in a tag match, and it’s even worse when you allow your 700+ days undefeated champion to lose a less prestigious title.

The eventual Hangman/Omega match took a massive hit last night in terms of its potential Big Fight feel. It should have always been Hangman that sent Omega reeling into a downward spiral.

As it stands now, Omega can not lose another match until Hangman, yet that moment of seeing Omega’s shoulders on the mat as the 3-count comes (fuck finish or not) has occurred. 700+ days of watching Omega find a way to kick out of everything, and you wasted that visual payoff on Christian fucking Cage.


----------



## Upstart474

The Legit DMD said:


> *I heavily disagree. Both opening and closing title matches felt like PPV matches. They went out of their way to make this feel like a very strong extension of Dynamite instead of a waste of time like AEW Dark. I also enjoyed the Becky Lynch debut.
> View attachment 106307
> *


I read many tweets on twitter, Jamie Hayter looks like Becky but to me she does not. The hair color looks similar which was probably done on purpose.


----------



## bdon

I guess no one has the balls to try and say this is so different compared to Vince booking Goldberg over The Fiend, eh? At least Goldberg looked the part.

I fucking hate Vince and the E, but you’d never see them booking their top guy like that. This was an awful, awful fucking decision.


----------



## Bubbly2

bdon said:


> I guess no one has the balls to try and say this is so different compared to Vince booking Goldberg over The Fiend, eh? At least Goldberg looked the part.
> 
> I fucking hate Vince and the E, but you’d never see them booking their top guy like that. This was an awful, awful fucking decision.


Omega is going to win it back in a title vs title match soon. This was good. 

Stop looking from a booking perspective and try looking from a fan POV!


----------



## Aussierex

What was Orange Cassidy doing being Christian in their press conference? How does he fit it into picture ?


----------



## bdon

Bubbly2 said:


> Omega is going to win it back in a title vs title match soon. This was good.
> 
> Stop looking from a booking perspective and try looking from a fan POV!


The fan in me has had that moment stripped from me of watching Omega’s shoulders NOT be able to lift off the mat before the 3 count, celebrating the person most deserving of that prestige.

It’s a 700+ day payoff. One that they refused to give even Jon fucking Moxley as his “win” wasn’t counted in the books, so they clearly were protecting the goddamn W-L record of Omega for 700+ days just to go and do a fucking audible for Christian motherfucking Cage!? Give that surprise W to Jungle Boy a month ago or to Orange Cassidy/Pac 2.5 months ago. Give it to any young lion that could have been instantly made into a main event talent, but you don’t give the goddamn moment of “1-2-3” to Christian Cage.


----------



## La Parka

TSN app was decent. Buffered a few times but having the show have no commercials was a great experience.


----------



## thorn123

Hard disagree. I was thoroughly entertained. Two ppv quality matches. 1 hour was perfect. 4 man booth too much though.


----------



## La Parka

Christian and Omega was good as was Baker and Velvet.

The hour flew by and I feel like they got a lot out of just one hour.

Same poor booking decisions like having that jobber who will never amount to anything get the upper hand on Miro was silly as was debuting someone who looked like Becky Lynch but wasn’t actually Becky Lynch to end your first show.

Jericho also needs to tone it down. I have no idea why he feels that the broadcast needs someone shouting for the entire hour but it didn’t come off all that well.

Overall a fun experience and I’m looking forward to next weeks episode.


----------



## rbl85

AEW does not book what happen with the tna belt


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

La Parka said:


> TSN app was decent. Buffered a few times but having the show have no commercials was a great experience.


Oh word, no commercials? I didn't bother checking out the app, woke up from a nap like 2 minutes before the start so just streamed it. Will definitely have to look into that for next week cuz the commercials were brutal.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

La Parka said:


> Jericho also needs to tone it down. I have no idea why he feels that the broadcast needs someone shouting for the entire hour but it didn’t come off all that well.


Because for a couple of episodes 18 months ago he was praised for doing this so naturally it needs to be absolutely ran into the ground.


----------



## IronMan8

I loved it.

The commentators were a breath of fresh air and elevated the show for me.

Felt major league and I watched every minute - I then watched SD on replay afterwards and while I liked the Roman/Cena promo, I then felt bored at everything afterwards so I fast-forwarded almost all of SD after that point.


----------



## EMGESP

Being 1 hour made the show fly by fast which is a good thing. The crowd was great and Omega vs Christian alone made the show a worthwhile watch. I give it a solid B


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> AEW does not book what happen with the tna belt


Doesn’t matter. They knew when the loss was coming and chose to let the first Omega loss in 712 days come at the hands of 47 year old Christian Cage. You and I both know that was awful.


----------



## bdon

I have no clue how good the rest of the show was, because I immediately turned it off when 47 year old Christian fucking Cage was the one to finally beat Kenny after exactly 712 days of undefeated. Not Moxley whose win was unsanctioned, not Hangman who has been built for that moment for longer than 2 years, not Jungle Boy who is the biggest baby in the company, not Darby who is the greatest fight from underneath wrestler since a 19 year old Rey Mysterio Jr…nah. That prestige of finally pinning Omega, 1-2-3, goes to 47 year old Christian fucking Cage.

Goddamn morons.


----------



## phatbob426

If you look at it as "the third hour of Dynamite" but it's on a separate night then it's great. Much better decision to have the third hour on a separate night than to crowd one night with 3 hours. 2 hours show is perfect for the main show. Put 3 feature matches on Rampage (the third hour). most-excellent strategy in my opinion.

Speaking of "crowding", the commentary booth is absolutely crowded. The commentary got better as the show moved along, but it started out extremely rough. Excalibur was awkward, but that's par for the course for him. He came across as more of a mark than ever last night. The synergy that Excalibur and Taz share on Dark is not existent on Rampage. Toward the end of the show it was clear that the commentators were gelling much better than they were at the start of the show. The verdict is still out on Mark Henry. Dude is "greener than a pepper tree" as Cornette would say on commentary.

AEW should give this commentary team 2 more weeks max on commentary together to get it together and if it is still awkward/bad after 3 weeks, then should consider cutting the commentary team down to just Taz and Jericho. See if maybe Jeff Jarrett or Kevin Nash (Chet Lemon LOL) would come in to join them on commentary.


----------



## Blaze2k2

It was a very good show. I was entertained. Looking forward to next week's show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hitman1987 said:


> Any future singles title matches Kenny loses will not give the opponent the desired rub because it’s already been done by an old, ex-wwe tag team guy in a TV match.
> 
> Awful fucking booking.


Exactly this. AEW has just told their audience that 47 year old Christian Cage is better than the entire roster.




rbl85 said:


> AEW does not book what happen with the tna belt


Please lets not make this argument.

Impact is slightly relevant for the first time in close to a decade and they will do whatever AEW wants especially when it comes to them getting a relatively big star (For them) in Christian.

They're not rocking the boat.


----------



## SevenStarSplash

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because for a couple of episodes 18 months ago he was praised for doing this so naturally it needs to be absolutely ran into the ground.


Jericho is good at that though, it's what makes him unique as a commentator. However doing that with 3 other men in a commentating booth you just get exhausted listening to his high energy rockstar voice.


----------



## phatbob426

bdon said:


> Doesn’t matter. They knew when the loss was coming and chose to let the first Omega loss in 712 days come at the hands of 47 year old Christian Cage. You and I both know that was awful.


To a Killswitch on a steel chair.

Didn't Scott Hall use a cattle-prod on Goldberg for Goldberg's first loss?

Losing to a "great equalizer" if you will does not make the loser weak by any means.

It's part of storytelling.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Christian winning the TNA title again is without a doubt my moment of the year in wrestling so far. I never knew I wanted this until I saw him with the titles. This is the way it should be, All is right with the World. Finally something positive with Impact, at least something finally coming out of this association.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

SevenStarSplash said:


> Jericho is good at that though, it's what makes him unique as a commentator. However doing that with 3 other men in a commentating booth you just get exhausted listening to his high energy rockstar voice.


Jericho is a funny guy that is quick witted he can get over as a Lawler type commentator rather than screaming.


----------



## SevenStarSplash

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jericho is a funny guy that is quick witted he can get over as a Lawler type commentator rather than screaming.


Yeah 100% Jericho is an intelligent man and I hope he's able to actually show that off instead of busting our eardrums.

That's my main gripe with AEW, they take a good thing and run it into the ground. The difference is that their fans accept it and drive it into the ground with them.


----------



## bdon

phatbob426 said:


> To a Killswitch on a steel chair.
> 
> Didn't Scott Hall use a cattle-prod on Goldberg for Goldberg's first loss?
> 
> Losing to a "great equalizer" if you will does not make the loser weak by any means.
> 
> It's part of storytelling.


It isn’t about Omega looking bad. It’s the fact that you can not undo Omega’s first loss after 712 days.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

phatbob426 said:


> To a Killswitch on a steel chair.
> 
> Didn't Scott Hall use a cattle-prod on Goldberg for Goldberg's first loss?
> 
> Losing to a "great equalizer" if you will does not make the loser weak by any means.
> 
> It's part of storytelling.


The Goldberg situation isn't super comparable. Nash was one of the most over wrestlers in the world, in his prime, best run of his life and it still took Hall, Bigelow, Disco Inferno, a stun gun and 2 (Or was it 3?) jackknife powerbombs to beat him.

Omega lost to a guy who hasn't actively wrestled since 2014, is probably about 15-20 years past his prime and has only had 10 matches since returning (The most high profile likely being against Matt Hardy). The match was on TV as well when really Omega should've lost on PPV.

A true comparison would be someone like Larry Zbyszko coming out of retirement in 1998 and toppling Goldberg on a random edition of Nitro for the WCW United States Title.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

SevenStarSplash said:


> Yeah 100% Jericho is an intelligent man and I hope he's able to actually show that off instead of busting our eardrums.
> 
> That's my main gripe with AEW, they take a good thing and run it into the ground. The difference is that their fans accept it and drive it into the ground with them.


Totally agree.


----------



## Jedah

Awesome show. It really felt like they took Dynamite off to build this up. And they set the stage for next week. I think I'm really going to enjoy this one hour format, although understandably not every show will be as good as this.

The title change happened perfectly. Omega was protected in defeat at the same time the Elite's antics finally caught up with them. Now there's no real problem with Christian vs. Omega II, although everyone will of course be waiting for Hangman.

The only thing that went wrong was the end when there was no reaction whatsoever for whoever returned to help Baker. AEW has a history of this.


----------



## Chan Hung

Great show 4.5/5

Jericho was awful.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> The Goldberg situation isn't super comparable. Nash was one of the most over wrestlers in the world, in his prime, best run of his life and it still took Hall, Bigelow, Disco Inferno, a stun gun and 2 (Or was it 3?) jackknife powerbombs to beat him.
> 
> Omega lost to a guy who hasn't actively wrestled since 2014, is probably about 15-20 years past his prime and has only had 10 matches since returning (The most high profile likely being against Matt Hardy). The match was on TV as well when really Omega should've lost on PPV.
> 
> *A true comparison would be someone like Larry Zbyszko coming out of retirement in 1998 and toppling Goldberg on a random edition of Nitro for the WCW United States Title.*


Perfect analogy.


----------



## RoganJosh

It was a very impressive and enjoyable debut show. The wide angle crowd shots gave it that prestige feel. The opening and main event matches lived up to the hype. Good to see Christian getting a run at the Impact title, this hopefully opens up some big time matches for him. Christian's great. I'm a big fan of Miro but that squash match should have been saved for Dark. Also no time wasted on meaningless promos in the hour long broadcast. That Britt ally at the end, damn she's spicy like a Rogan Josh dish!

Didn't Impact debut on Spike TV back in 2005 with an hour long show at 10pm on a Saturday? What viewership did that draw?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RoganJosh said:


> Didn't Impact debut on Spike TV back in 2005 with an hour long show at 10pm on a Saturday? What viewership did that draw?


I think TNA back then were doing 800-900k an episode.


----------



## Martyn

bdon said:


> I guess no one has the balls to try and say this is so different compared to Vince booking Goldberg over The Fiend, eh? At least Goldberg looked the part.
> 
> I fucking hate Vince and the E, but you’d never see them booking their top guy like that. This was an awful, awful fucking decision.


How many times are you still going to cry out loud here about that result? Dude, again, you take it too seriously lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Martyn said:


> How many times are you still going to cry out loud here about that result? Dude, again, you take it too seriously lol.


He ain't wrong though.


----------



## Luigo

I think Jericho needs to go away for a while - I’m a bit over him. His commentary was painful and his feud with MJF has made me almost dislike MJF.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> He ain't wrong though.


That was one of the worst decisions I’ve ever seen in wrestling. Easily.


----------



## Generic WWE Guy

Solid enough. Agree with most here that the 4-man commentary was a bit much and should probably be 2 or 3. Can easily see AEW turning it up to 2 hours shortly though...


----------



## El Hammerstone

Haven't seen it yet, but I will say that Jamie Hayter is a legit get for their women's division


----------



## CM Buck

Just gonna go ahead and merge


----------



## Geeee

El Hammerstone said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but I will say that Jamie Hayter is a legit get for their women's division


I kinda hope Britt cuts a promo on Wednesday explaining who Jaime is and then hands Jaime the microphone. Could be a quick way to turn around the whole re-debut if Jaime nails her part


----------



## 3venflow

ECW reunion last night.

1996 era Shane Douglas would definitely have been an AEW guy.


----------



## shandcraig

finally caught Rampage and heres my shore personal review. funny how rampage got a louder crowd than dynamite in the same venue on the same week. Even though Rampages format is nothing really different it still had a very different vibe than dynamite with subtle changes. 3 matches is a perfect amount Honestly i dont know what it is but i got a very wcw nitro 96-98 vibe from the show. Funny how christian is one of those dudes that is not really some super drawing guy but when he has his moments we get excited for him. maybe because he just seems like a real dude who knows. Think for impact christian was the right choice to hold the belts next and its sorta a perfect storyline for his current state in the business. feels fitting. Miro as we all know is a great champion right now and his current gimmick is great from his theme song to his posing lol to moves to promos. Sammy is a star for sure and has a big future. sol seems like a great pick up and he was the moment i got a wcw nitro vibe so im happy to see more lucha style.


of course this is just nip picking and i understand why they didnt change anything. But they could have easily use all the stage gear they already had and had a different configuration and it would still look way different than dynamite and not had to pay for a new set. Could have used only 1 tunnel and changed the chandlers up or even use that 1 bigger screen they use at the dailys place. so im suprised no one decided to try that from production but its clearly the extra cost of spending time to change it all together. Iḿ sure that will come in time for sure but for now it dont matter of course. 

theme song to the show is great too

I had a hard time deciding who i liked for the announce table. I assume the legit 2 will be Excalibur and taz with guests some times. we all know jericho is not full time at the table and mark i dont see him being at it full time. maybe more of a back stage announcer but dam he just dont have the right tone. 
Everyone knows my extreme hate for Excalibur but dam he was not half bad on rampage. I mentioned this recently but i started to feel was more of the horrible mix of him and jr and tony just not going well. Still hate him but dam is he not as horrible when not with them. Much more fitting i think for tazś dynamic. Lets hope its only tony and jr calling dynamite. 

another shitty ring announcer too whoever that woman is. I bet shes also from wwe, cant stand these weird voices wwe likes. dont sound authentic


----------



## asssvvvvxc

I thought AEW Rampage had a good debut episode


----------



## Lorromire

A good first episode! Christian winning was a surprise but I'm not against it.
Red Velvet surprised me too, the last time I saw her she was pretty average. She did well on capitalising on the spotlight that she had.
The four-man booth was horrible, Henry was okay but they need to keep Jericho away from it.


----------



## MC

Only really saw Christian vs Omega. It was an alright match with a hot crowd. Honestly Omega in AEW hasn't blew me away with his matches. He pretty much does the same things but something is lacking. Christian winning was an interesting idea. It gives more credibility to the All Out match but with Impact teasing a Jay White match and AEW going with Hangman Page, the win is a little ill-timed. Although it's understandable as it was the debut episode. I can see them switching the titles back so they can do the aforementioned matches soon enough.

Jericho was as terrible as always on commentary. The 4 man booth didn't allow anyone to really do well and offer much positive analysis. Mark Henry tried but his soft voice got over took by Jericho. There was no time to say anything with any depth for anyone.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I thought it was meh, nothing awful but it wasn't a good show by any means.


The crowd last night says otherwise.


----------



## A PG Attitude

I do not need a 4 man booth especially one with Jericho shouting all the time.


----------



## DUD

When Bischoff, Russo, Bruce, whoever justify a crap booking decision on there podcasts as "nobody expected it", there's a difference between nobody expecting something and nobody expecting something because they don't want to see it. 

Last night we saw the former and whoever booked Christian winning the title to open the show deserves a lot of credit for it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit DMD said:


> *So, I loved Rampage. Christian had the first match I actually cared about and Kenny made him move at a fast pace to keep things interesting. That was his best match in AEW and one of the best matches of his career.
> 
> Britt and Velvet killed it too. I loved the finish and how velvet made Brit switch hands for the lock jaw. The show felt extremely important and I can't wait for next week.*


*@.christopher. I know you usually rely on Cornette for reviews, but you definitely need to watch the Kenny match in its entirety as a Christian fan.*


----------



## shandcraig

A PG Attitude said:


> I do not need a 4 man booth especially one with Jericho shouting all the time.



there is no way that is permanent. jericho is a active wrestler constantly with big storylines. Makes no sense to have him be there full time. was clearly just for the debut and i dont see mark staying either. I assume its going to be taz and EX and dynamite only be JR and Tony. I think everyone will notice a huge improvement on the announce teams now that they split them. EX was absolute trash with jr and tony. all 3 had no chemistry and it just seems bad. It negatively impacted all of them together. I think you will see a huge change with only tony and jr and having good chemistry finally.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RAMPAGE REVIEW....

FUCKING KILLER!!!

Imho it felt bigger and better produced then Dynamite, everything looked very good visually all the graphics popped and looked sweet. Theme song is cool and the overall look was good. Immediately even the camera angles, cuts,and overall work was very good better then Dynsmite. The feel was this was like PPV importance I was on the edge of my seat the whole night.


Kenny "Bah Gawd" Omega vs Christian Cage

Match started too slow for me I was almost checked out before they really got going, Luckily it turned around because both guys are so good it was bound to produce a good match. I was fully thinking Kenny would get taken to the limits but cheat to retain.....swerve holy shit the finish with the chair was sold excellently by Kenny and man I was stoked to see Christian win the Belt. 

RATING 4/5 

I see why this was done its finally giving Impact something back in this deal in which they've just been happy to be associated with lol, it also bails Kenny out of his Impact appearances while giving Impact a big name to rep the company. It works in everyone's favor. 

Bdon I get it Kenny's your favorite you wanted this grand moment to happen for his first loss but let's be real bro......the belt collector gimmick has been ok but not the huge deal it was intended to be. Kenny losing (due to fuckery it took a chair to help take him out mind you)the Impact belt is going to just kick the story into the next chapter. Let's be honest here all the pop in this story is with Hangman's rise and dethroning of kenny. The people are going to go absolutely bananas when Hangman takes the AEW strap off of Kenny none of the other Belts will really matter at that point as we all know AEWs strap is the biggest prize. 

Miro vs Alabamas #1 Luchador 

Bro this match was very entertaining both men played their part and it was a nice match I enjoyed. Like others said nice wrinkle to see seeing Miro again wobbled by a DDT setting up an angle later to call bak on when he finally loses. RATING 4/5

FUEGO IS ALL ELITE MOTHA FUCKAS!!!
Legit got a bit emotional congrats to him one of my favorite jobbers!!!


Britt Baker vs Red Velvet 

Must be a strange feeling being the babyface and being booed so hard and seeing the villain get such a huge pop lol. Red velvet is a great worker so is britt but this match was just mediocre for me as far as execution. They had some good moments playing with britts injury but a few sloppy spots too. Enjoyed britt winning and the return of that chick from the UK.
RATING 3.5/5


I enjoyed the pacing of the night,that had a few interviews that I liked but Mark Henry isn't great if I'm being honest. He might get better with a less crowded booth moving forward but he needs to find his groove. 

Rampage feels not only like a legit extension of Dynamite it felt like the main event showcase bridge between Dynamite and PPV.
Let's see what the quality looks like a few weeks in but tonight FULLY DELIVERED for me personally.


----------



## Gwi1890

shandcraig said:


> finally caught Rampage and heres my shore personal review. funny how rampage got a louder crowd than dynamite in the same venue on the same week. Even though Rampages format is nothing really different it still had a very different vibe than dynamite with subtle changes. 3 matches is a perfect amount Honestly i dont know what it is but i got a very wcw nitro 96-98 vibe from the show. Funny how christian is one of those dudes that is not really some super drawing guy but when he has his moments we get excited for him. maybe because he just seems like a real dude who knows. Think for impact christian was the right choice to hold the belts next and its sorta a perfect storyline for his current state in the business. feels fitting. Miro as we all know is a great champion right now and his current gimmick is great from his theme song to his posing lol to moves to promos. Sammy is a star for sure and has a big future. sol seems like a great pick up and he was the moment i got a wcw nitro vibe so im happy to see more lucha style.
> 
> 
> of course this is just nip picking and i understand why they didnt change anything. But they could have easily use all the stage gear they already had and had a different configuration and it would still look way different than dynamite and not had to pay for a new set. Could have used only 1 tunnel and changed the chandlers up or even use that 1 bigger screen they use at the dailys place. so im suprised no one decided to try that from production but its clearly the extra cost of spending time to change it all together. Iḿ sure that will come in time for sure but for now it dont matter of course.
> 
> theme song to the show is great too
> 
> I had a hard time deciding who i liked for the announce table. I assume the legit 2 will be Excalibur and taz with guests some times. we all know jericho is not full time at the table and mark i dont see him being at it full time. maybe more of a back stage announcer but dam he just dont have the right tone.
> Everyone knows my extreme hate for Excalibur but dam he was not half bad on rampage. I mentioned this recently but i started to feel was more of the horrible mix of him and jr and tony just not going well. Still hate him but dam is he not as horrible when not with them. Much more fitting i think for tazś dynamic. Lets hope its only tony and jr calling dynamite.
> 
> another shitty ring announcer too whoever that woman is. I bet shes also from wwe, cant stand these weird voices wwe likes. dont sound authentic


the ring announcer I believe was Shaul Guerrero
Eddie’s daughter


----------



## Gwi1890

Mark Henry on commentary didn’t really work, but I thought he was decent on backstage interviews


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Biggest Takeaways from AEW Rampage's 1st Episode


The first episode of All Elite Wrestling Rampage is in the rearview mirror, and the debut broadcast left viewers with takeaways regarding Christian Cage defeating Kenny Omega for the ...




www.google.com





Nice write up I agree with


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Gwi1890 said:


> the ring announcer I believe was Shaul Guerrero
> Eddie’s daughter


it was Dasha

backstage interviewer on dynamite


----------



## rich110991

Thoroughly enjoyed it 😃


----------



## bdon

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Bdon I get it Kenny's your favorite you wanted this grand moment to happen for his first loss but let's be real bro......the belt collector gimmick has been ok but not the huge deal it was intended to be. Kenny losing (due to fuckery it took a chair to help take him out mind you)the Impact belt is going to just kick the story into the next chapter. Let's be honest here all the pop in this story is with Hangman's rise and dethroning of kenny. The people are going to go absolutely bananas when Hangman takes the AEW strap off of Kenny none of the other Belts will really matter at that point as we all know AEWs strap is the biggest prize.


Page’s moment is lessened by the visual of Kenny on his back. It’s markish to argue about chairs being used or not. You built Kenny’s record for 712 days to be unblemished only to allow Impact to steal the moment and the rub of having “their guy” be the one to defeat him. Page winning will still be a big moment, but you can not tell me with a straight face that it wouldn’t be bigger and more shocking if Omega was still running through everyone and kicking out of everything.

They dropped the ball last night, and Tony Khan got worked. Thanks for building Kenny up to give the payoff to 47 year old Christian Cage and Impact, Money Mark. Shit on your own promotion and home grown talent for the WWE rejects some more, asshole.


----------



## shandcraig

Gwi1890 said:


> Mark Henry on commentary didn’t really work, but I thought he was decent on backstage interviews


ya much better fitting back stage but over all im not sure this i his thing. He always seems lost for words. Backstage feels more fitting and is easier. 

announce team should absolutely only be 2 on both shows. Lets hope its tony and jr on dynamite and Ex and taz on rampage. Not that i want ex on any show but its clearly not jericho and it seems they dont know what they wanna do with mark yet.


----------



## Aedubya

Gwi1890 said:


> the ring announcer I believe was Shaul Guerrero
> Eddie’s daughter


It was Dasha Gonzalez


----------



## thisissting

That was a great show. Great idea to have dynamite and rampage in the same city and give away discounts for both. Also to have little storyline links between the 2. Both shows were fantastic entertainment this week. The fans being back really make it great to watch. Some good booking been done by Tony Khan this year on where they have gone and the matches. Chicago show and the new York one later in year at arthur Ash. By far and a way the best booker in wrestling these days. Meanwhile wwe are bringing back Goldberg piping in fake crowd chants and John Cena with a bad haircut lol.

Only downside for me was the commentary too many announcers all speaking over each other. Their volume was turned up too high and you couldnt hear the crowd so well.

Not sure the fuego match was laid out properly a bit ridiculous with him hitting 3 tornado ddts in first 5mins when he has only hit one in 40 matches lol. I would have booked him getting a beat down from start then a come back for the crowd with Miro getting too cocky culminating in 1 tornado ddt and almost a 3 count but then Miro crushing him in end. Shows the power of the internet Sammys vlog has legit got fuego over nothing to do with his in ring as to be fair he is pretty bad and average in the ring bit a nice fellow. Similar to how bte got dark order over. Wwe are daft not utilising the same dynamic in their productions these days.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

bdon said:


> Page’s moment is lessened by the visual of Kenny on his back. It’s markish to argue about chairs being used or not. You built Kenny’s record for 712 days to be unblemished only to allow Impact to steal the moment and the rub of having “their guy” be the one to defeat him. Page winning will still be a big moment, but you can not tell me with a straight face that it wouldn’t be bigger and more shocking if Omega was still running through everyone and kicking out of everything.
> 
> They dropped the ball last night, and Tony Khan got worked. Thanks for building Kenny up to give the payoff to 47 year old Christian Cage and Impact, Money Mark. Shit on your own promotion and home grown talent for the WWE rejects some more, asshole.


Like has been mentioned kenny has already ran through all the Impact challengers it would only lessen its importance as well with rematches and lower tier talent. Yes I can say with a straight face it doesn't change the importance of page defeating omega whether he has the fucking TNA title or not its worth nothing to begin with lol.

Was a great call to start the next chapter of this saga instead of trading water with this deadweight belt collector gimmick. The story will get better now instead of continuing to stagnate thank you TK.

Marking out like losing the Impact belt due to fuckery is a little much even if it's your favorite wrestler my guy.


----------



## bdon

thisissting said:


> That was a great show. Great idea to have dynamite and rampage in the same city and give away discounts for both. Also to have little storyline links between the 2. Both shows were fantastic entertainment this week. The fans being back really make it great to watch. Some good booking been done by Tony Khan this year on where they have gone and the matches. Chicago show and the new York one later in year at arthur Ash. By far and a way the best booker in wrestling these days. Meanwhile wwe are bringing back Goldberg piping in fake crowd chants and John Cena with a bad haircut lol.
> 
> Only downside for me was the commentary too many announcers all speaking over each other. Their volume was turned up too high and you couldnt hear the crowd so well.
> 
> Not sure the fuego match was laid out properly a bit ridiculous with him hitting 3 tornado ddts in first 5mins when he has only hit one in 40 matches lol. I would have booked him getting a beat down from start then a come back for the crowd with Miro getting too cocky culminating in 1 tornado ddt and almost a 3 count but then Miro crushing him in end. Shows the power of the internet Sammys vlog has legit got fuego over nothing to do with his in ring as to be fair he is pretty bad and average in the ring bit a nice fellow. Similar to how bte got dark order over. Wwe are daft not utilising the same dynamic in their productions these days.


Tony Khan brought back 47 year old Christian CAge to dethrone their top heel, one who had not lost in 712 days. The fact you can bring up Oldberg and not see the correlation between he and Christian winning says it all.

And I fucking hate Vince and everything about the E.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

bdon said:


> Tony Khan brought back 47 year old Christian CAge to dethrone their top heel, one who had not lost in 712 days. The fact you can bring up Oldberg and not see the correlation between he and Christian winning says it all.
> 
> And I fucking hate Vince and everything about the E.


Because what he lost wasn't much.....the impact title?

And the loss wasnt even clean he's obviously just going to say he cheated and not count the victory over him in heelish fashion. Now kenny doesn't have to appear on impact tv....eww.


----------



## bdon

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Like has been mentioned kenny has already ran through all the Impact challengers it would only lessen its importance as well with rematches and lower tier talent. Yes I can say with a straight face it doesn't change the importance of page defeating omega whether he has the fucking TNA title or not its worth nothing to begin with lol.
> 
> Was a great call to start the next chapter of this saga instead of trading water with this deadweight belt collector gimmick. The story will get better now instead of continuing to stagnate thank you TK.
> 
> Marking out like losing the Impact belt due to fuckery is a little much even if it's your favorite wrestler my guy.


Reading comprehension, man.

It has nothing to do with the Impact belt. They could have been wrestling for Pokémon cards, and I still would hate the decision. You should NEVER have your top champion going out on his back, fuckery or not, because the VISUAL is that he absolutely can be beat, and that lessens the shock value when someone ACTUALLY beats him for THE top title. I’d say the same if this were Cody rHHHodes wearing the AEW World title, too.

The visual of seeing your top dog on his back as the three count completes is something you should always save for the moment you intend to make YOUR next top dog. Make sense..?


----------



## bdon

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Because what he lost wasn't much.....the impact title?
> 
> And the loss wasnt even clean he's obviously just going to say he cheated and not count the victory over him in heelish fashion. Now kenny doesn't have to appear on impact tv....eww.


He can say what he wants, but just like with Moxley over MJF, the visual has been done. There is no unscrambling that egg. MJF got outfoxed by a babyface, and so did Kenny. No matter what happens going forward, there will be no one else that can have that first win over MJF, and no one can else can have that first win over Kenny in 712 days.

They dropped the ball…


----------



## rich110991

It was a great moment and there will be many more so I’m fine with it and it was fun. The crowd loved it


----------



## $Dolladrew$

bdon said:


> Reading comprehension, man.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Impact belt. They could have been wrestling for Pokémon cards, and I still would hate the decision. You should NEVER have your top champion going out on his back, fuckery or not, because the VISUAL is that he absolutely can be beat, and that lessens the shock value when someone ACTUALLY beats him for THE top title. I’d say the same if this were Cody rHHHodes wearing the AEW World title, too.
> 
> The visual of seeing your top dog on his back as the three count completes is something you should always save for the moment you intend to make YOUR next top dog. Make sense..?


That was kinda part of it too though, Kenny has been well protected thus far to the point that it's not really fun you know hes beating anyone from impact. Kenny had to show some vulnerability and it was done well to still protect Kenny in the loss.

Your over blowing this. People don't care about Kenny's other belts that was extra to the original story people loved in the Hangman angle. Hangman taking the top prize in the sport from Kenny after all the trials and tribulations is what matters no one will be thinking "wow this woulda been 10xs better if kenny were still undefeated " people will be going apeshit for the final payoff. 

Plus this finally gives impact something in this deal. Like I mentioned too kenny has no one left in impact to face, let Christian a fucking hero to impact bring them some value and lose to a indy guy instead of kenny losing stock like that. 

It works out for everyone except poor ol bdon lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

bdon said:


> He can say what he wants, but just like with Moxley over MJF, the visual has been done. There is no unscrambling that egg. MJF got outfoxed by a babyface, and so did Kenny. No matter what happens going forward, there will be no one else that can have that first win over MJF, and no one can else can have that first win over Kenny in 712 days.
> 
> They dropped the ball…


It's easy to play it if as kenny resting on his laurels and getting caught slipping. He lost due to fuckery for a belt no one cares about. No one cares about the visual and wont even remember it by the time page dethrones omega.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m not happy that Christian beat Kenny - but he was always losing at some point - and i was of 2 minds if he should lose the AEW title first or the other 2

what made it kinda ok IMO for me

1. The announcers said about 5 times before the match ‘the AEW title is the most important’
2. The killswitch on the chair looked brutal
3. kenny will get his win back in quick order at All Out
4. Kenny can stop overworking himself by doing impact et all

what will seal the deal is how kenny reacts Wed after losing the impact champ and the aaa champ - if he goes double mad, aggressive and unhinged / then it might end up a good thing

and i admittedly did enjoy the match

but i would have preferred kenny beat christian


----------



## MrMeeseeks

bdon said:


> Tony Khan brought back 47 year old Christian CAge to dethrone their top heel, one who had not lost in 712 days. The fact you can bring up Oldberg and not see the correlation between he and Christian winning says it all.
> 
> And I fucking hate Vince and everything about the E.


dude just stop he lost a title thats for a completely irrelevant promotion


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m not happy that Christian beat Kenny - but he was always losing at some point - and i was of 2 minds if he should lose the AEW title first or the other 2
> 
> what made it kinda ok IMO for me
> 
> 1. The announcers said about 5 times before the match ‘the AEW title is the most important’
> 2. The killswitch on the chair looked brutal
> 3. kenny will get his win back in quick order at All Out
> 4. Kenny can stop overworking himself by doing impact et all
> 
> what will seal the deal is how kenny reacts Wed after losing the impact champ and the aaa champ - if he goes double mad, aggressive and unhinged / then it might end up a good thing
> 
> and i admittedly did enjoy the match
> 
> but i would have preferred kenny beat christian


There you have it. From AEW DIEHARD #1. Kenny should have went over in order to maintain his streak of wins for Page to be the one to end him BEFORE losing the other titles.

They can somewhat salvage it, but the best story to tell would have been to wait for Page to beat Omega at his best, not a weakened Omega that everyone knows is now beatable.

This shit really is simple.


----------



## Prosper

Rampage Debut Review:

-Kenny Omega and Christian had a great match to a crowd that was thunderous. Kenny was able to carry Christian all the way through and helped Cage look as good as possible. His selling was also on point. Now the result of the match I don't really agree with. Christian winning the Impact titles is fine, but I'm not on board with Kenny Omega taking his first pinfall as champion to Christian. I mean damn, Omega shouldn't be getting pinned by anyone before Hangman. It was a great moment for Christian though that people seemed to really love. They are running with the same BTE Trigger injury angle that kept Moxley out with Hangman, so we probably won't see him until after All Out, I think he's also having a kid soon? Nonetheless, it's obvious that AEW doesn't want to end Kenny Omega's title reign just yet, which I am fine with as I think he has been doing a phenomenal job as champion and in playing a heel. 

If they put him against Hangman at All Out, they will have no choice but to crown Hangman, as Page can't be losing again in a match against Kenny. Kenny dropping the Impact titles to Christian is fine, but it should have happened later. The first pinfall should have been given to Hangman. Simple as that. That was his achievement to have. Not Cage's. Omega will be winning at All Out in the rematch for sure, and Christian holding the Impact gold does make the match on PPV more interesting, but it's not a PPV main event level match, so Punk vs Darby better be the plan. 

What I did appreciate was the Christian promo afterwards. It made me feel better about the decision. He put Omega over heavy and said it was difficult to win the Impact World Title but he knows it'll be damn near impossible to win the AEW World Title. So it elevates the AEW World Title pinfall as being on a higher level than the Impact World title pinfall and makes it seem like pinning Omega is a task that can't be done when the AEW gold is on the line. So I do appreciate that given they had him take the fall last night. I'm also glad that the fall came from a Killswitch on a steel chair, which looked brutal. 

-Miro vs Fuego Del Sol was booked to perfection. Miro's selling here was fantastic. As soon as he was caught Fuego was killed. Loved the moment with Sammy Guevara afterwards. Genuine heartwarming shit right there.

-Britt Baker vs Red Velvet was a solid main event. Both women did great. This was a huge spot for Red Velvet, it's crazy how far she has come already. It was a little sloppy in the beginning but they were able to sync up and have the match flow better as it went on. Crowd was hot for Britt. Was so weird seeing Red Velvet and Statlander get booed, but as Excalibur said, they were in enemy territory being in "Brittsburgh". Loved the psychology in the end with Britt reversing the Lock Jaw and using her other hand to force the tap out. Looks like they are holding off on Thunder Rosa vs Britt Baker and ranking Statlander up for a title shot at All Out which I am 100% fine with. I believe she's #2 now so she'll be surpassing Rosa in wins shortly. 

Rampage was an awesome 1-hour show. Nice way to debut. Having Britt Baker main event in her hometown was the right choice. Next week is the "First Dance" and given that they replayed Darby's promo from a couple weeks ago, it seems like we are getting Punk vs Darby at All Out, which will wash away the disappointment of not getting Hangman vs Omega. If Punk vs Darby happens, then that will main event for sure. 

*Overall: 8.5/10*

Now that Jericho/MJF and Young Bucks vs Jurassic Express are happening on Dynamite, the ALL OUT card is shaping up to be:

Kenny Omega vs Christian AEW World Title
CM Punk vs Darby Allin 
Britt Baker vs Kris Statlander AEW Womens Title 
Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros AEW Tag Titles 
FTR vs Santana/Ortiz (NO DQ stipulation)
PAC vs Andrade 
Moxley vs Tanahashi
Cody vs Malakai Black II
Miro vs TBD TNT Title (I would do Eddie Kingston here)

Looks like a great card to me!


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> There you have it. From AEW DIEHARD #1. Kenny should have went over in order to maintain his streak of wins for Page to be the one to end him BEFORE losing the other titles.
> 
> They can somewhat salvage it, but the best story to tell would have been to wait for Page to beat Omega at his best, not a weakened Omega that everyone knows is now beatable.
> 
> This shit really is simple.


The word "beatable" hits the nail on the head. Kenny should have remained invincible. Much like Thanos. Until the "Endgame" of Hangman.

On the bright side though, it doesn't look like they want to end Omega's World title reign anytime soon.


----------



## NXT Only

bdon said:


> There you have it. From AEW DIEHARD #1. Kenny should have went over in order to maintain his streak of wins for Page to be the one to end him BEFORE losing the other titles.
> 
> They can somewhat salvage it, but the best story to tell would have been to wait for Page to beat Omega at his best, not a weakened Omega that everyone knows is now beatable.
> 
> This shit really is simple.


So he’s right because he agrees with you but every other time he’s wrong because he doesn’t?


----------



## CM Buck

DammitChrist said:


> The crowd last night says otherwise.


That's not how personal opinions work man.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426545629191450632


----------



## bdon

NXT Only said:


> So he’s right because he agrees with you but every other time he’s wrong because he doesn’t?


No, the fact that even HE agrees with me confirms that I’m right. 

Shit. Booking.


----------



## Prosper

The Legit DMD said:


> *I heavily disagree. Both opening and closing title matches felt like PPV matches. They went out of their way to make this feel like a very strong extension of Dynamite instead of a waste of time like AEW Dark. I also enjoyed the Becky Lynch debut.
> View attachment 106307
> *


LOL I knew I wasn't the only one who thought it was her. If Becky Lynch had showed up I would have fuckin lost it.


----------



## CM Buck

Have they released the card for next Friday?


----------



## Prosper

Firefromthegods said:


> Have they released the card for next Friday?


No just the Dynamite card of:

Jericho vs MJF
Sammy Guevara vs Shawn Spears
Young Bucks vs Jurassic Express
Sting & Darby vs 2.0

The Rampage card needs to be fire though given that they're in United Center with a Punk debut imminent.


----------



## bdon

Prosper said:


> The word "beatable" hits the nail on the head. Kenny should have remained invincible. Much like Thanos. Until the "Endgame" of Hangman.
> 
> On the bright side though, it doesn't look like they want to end Omega's World title reign anytime soon.


Anyone who doesn’t understand that simple logic of why it hurts Page’s (or Punk’s or Jungle Boy’s or Daniel Bryan’s or even goddamn Cody’s) eventual win over Omega for the AEW title is seriously lacking in how storytelling works. The villain should only see his comeuppance when you’re ready to conclude the story of the key protagonist. Christian fucking Cage is not a key protagonist in this shit.

Just awful.

Like @Chip Chipperson put it, this is akin to WCW bringing Zbysko out of retirement and having him take the US Title from Bill Goldberg


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

How do you distract the ref for 40 seconds!! Then not even break up the pin for Omega. 
You have Garbage Bucks slowly going down to the ring with a chair but they cant pull the ref out or something? Just terrible booked match.


----------



## bdon

CenaBoy4Life said:


> How do you distract the ref for 40 seconds!! Then not even break up the pin for Omega.
> You have Garbage Bucks slowly going down to the ring with a chair but they cant pull the ref out or something? Just terrible booked match.


Gets it.


----------



## rich110991

bdon said:


> Anyone who doesn’t understand that simple logic of why it hurts Page’s (or Punk’s or Jungle Boy’s or Daniel Bryan’s or even goddamn Cody’s) eventual win over Omega for the AEW title is seriously lacking in how storytelling works. The villain should only see his comeuppance when you’re ready to conclude the story of the key protagonist. Christian fucking Cage is not a key protagonist in this shit.
> 
> Just awful.
> 
> Like @Chip Chipperson put it, this is akin to WCW bringing Zbysko out of retirement and having him take the US Title from Bill Goldberg


I think Kenny losing his “lesser” titles and holding on to his AEW title for dear life because without it he’s nothing and then finally losing it to hopefully Hangman, is a great story? You haven’t even seen it unfold yet. Can’t you just accept that some people like the story and it doesn’t make them stupid? 🤷‍♂️ Not everyone thinks it’s shit booking and the crowd definitely didn’t, hopefully that translates to most people at home like it did to me.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> Anyone who doesn’t understand that simple logic of why it hurts Page’s (or Punk’s or Jungle Boy’s or Daniel Bryan’s or even goddamn Cody’s) eventual win over Omega for the AEW title is seriously lacking in how storytelling works. The villain should only see his comeuppance when you’re ready to conclude the story of the key protagonist. Christian fucking Cage is not a key protagonist in this shit.
> 
> Just awful.
> 
> Like @Chip Chipperson put it, this is akin to WCW bringing Zbysko out of retirement and having him take the US Title from Bill Goldberg


There’s still a great story that they can and will tell with Omega falling from grace, and after Omega heats back up from this loss, Hangman’s win is still gonna come off as epic, so I wouldn’t be too pissed about it. Especially seeing as he had to cheat to win. But yeah I agree I wouldn’t have booked Christian Cage to be the guy to get that first rub. Despite what you and I think though people absolutely LOVED it from what I can tell, so I mean we just have to deal with it lol. The match itself though was pretty damn great and the crowd was nuclear.


----------



## Geeee

I wonder if AAA made the decision to take their belt off of Kenny, which obviously Tony Khan would have no say in. As a result, if the "belt collector" was going to start losing belts, they wanted that storyline to play out first in AEW


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> The crowd last night says otherwise.


It's almost like it's own view.


----------



## MaseMan

Re: Announcers, Excalibur probably has to stay on Dynamite, as he's there to call the moves and bring up the background bits that JR and Schiavone clearly have no idea about. 

I personally think Paul Wight should be moved to Rampage, and please, get rid of the idea of a four man booth. Let Mark Henry work with Schiavone on Elevation and see how that goes. He would probably do better in a more laid back environment.


----------



## NXT Only

bdon said:


> No, the fact that even HE agrees with me confirms that I’m right.
> 
> Shit. Booking.


But when he disagrees with you then what? See how inconsistent your reasoning is?


----------



## zkorejo

Prosper said:


> There’s still a great story that they can and will tell with Omega falling from grace, and after Omega heats back up from this loss, Hangman’s win is still gonna come off as epic, so I wouldn’t be too pissed about it. Especially seeing as he had to cheat to win. But yeah I agree I wouldn’t have booked Christian Cage to be the guy to get that first rub. Despite what you and I think though people absolutely LOVED it from what I can tell, so I mean we just have to deal with it lol. The match itself though was pretty damn great and the crowd was nuclear.


It wasn't a rub though. It was a fluke win Christian had to cheat to win.

It's like Thor with avengers (fully geared up) beheading Thanos at the start of endgame when he is resting on his laurels collecting apples.

The rub went to Ironman. Hangman will be Ironman when he kicks out of OWA and wins the actual world title clean.


----------



## ElTerrible

700k views for Christian vs. Omega already on their official channel. Archer´s title win over Moxley got 2.5M views, even Archer´s title defense against Hikuleo has 400k. So clearly these outside relationships work for AEW to some extent, as additional people that don´t/can´t watch the regular shows seek out the cross-brand content. Looking at the general views the former big WWE names do draw, too. Paul Wight´s video has almost 800k views. 

The surprise is Malakai Black imho. 1.4M views for his regular match with Cody. Damn, son. It seems he has a legit following. I bet he´s the one Vince is confused and pissed about the most, or at least HHH is.


----------



## .christopher.

In theory, Omega - your star in his prime - losing to a past it Christian is a bad move. I say this as a Christian fan and someone who isn't into Omega.

However, this is AEW. Past occurrences don't matter so, in the future, this won't have any impact on whoever beats Omega for the title because the fans only care about the here and now.

Plus, Omega-Hangman has no credibility either way. Not only because they've paired Page up with the Dork Order which, as a result, has prevented him from being built up as a potential star worthy of dethroning the champ, Omega lost all credibility as world champion the moment he sold for Orange Cassidy in an actual world title match.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Chip Chipperson said:


> The Goldberg situation isn't super comparable. Nash was one of the most over wrestlers in the world, in his prime, best run of his life and it still took Hall, Bigelow, Disco Inferno, a stun gun and 2 (Or was it 3?) jackknife powerbombs to beat him.
> 
> Omega lost to a guy who hasn't actively wrestled since 2014, is probably about 15-20 years past his prime and has only had 10 matches since returning (The most high profile likely being against Matt Hardy). The match was on TV as well when really Omega should've lost on PPV.
> 
> A true comparison would be someone like Larry Zbyszko coming out of retirement in 1998 and toppling Goldberg on a random edition of Nitro for the WCW United States Title.


It's more like 1999 Ricky Morton beating heel DDP.


----------



## Prosper

zkorejo said:


> It wasn't a rub though. It was a fluke win Christian had to cheat to win.
> 
> It's like Thor with avengers (fully geared up) beheading Thanos at the start of endgame when he is resting on his laurels collecting apples.
> 
> The rub went to Ironman. Hangman will be Ironman when he kicks out of OWA and wins the actual world title clean.


I like that POV. The Killswitch on the chair was pretty brutal so Christian cheating made me feel better about the result, but I think Omega needs to win 100% clean at All Out. 



.christopher. said:


> In theory, Omega - your star in his prime - losing to a past it Christian is a bad move. I say this as a Christian fan and someone who isn't into Omega.
> 
> However, this is AEW. Past occurrences don't matter so, in the future, this won't have any impact on whoever beats Omega for the title because the fans only care about the here and now.
> 
> Plus, Omega-Hangman has no credibility either way. Not only because they've paired Page up with the Dork Order which, as a result, has prevented him from being built up as a potential star worthy of dethroning the champ, Omega lost all credibility as world champion the moment he sold for Orange Cassidy in an actual world title match.


I mean the whole Hangman and DO thing was crazy over so I wouldn't say it held him back at all. I also wouldn't say that Omega selling for OC kills his credibility either, the biggest stars in wrestling history have all sold for comedy acts at some point.


----------



## zkorejo

Prosper said:


> I like that POV. The Killswitch on the chair was pretty brutal so Christian cheating made me feel better about the result, but I think Omega needs to win 100% clean at All Out.


He has to win 100% clean at AO. Agreed. I think him losing the impact title due to Bucks throwing in the chair and failing to help will also factor in with dissention amongst the Elite. 

Let's be real here, Omega isn't booked like an unbeatable monster here. He is a cocky heel who has cheated to win, used titles, interferences, every dirty heel tactic. This time it worked against him and it will irate him to the point of an implosion within Elite. Hangman comes back and can continue with "I need to talk to Bucks" and this time they will listen.


----------



## thisissting

bdon said:


> Tony Khan brought back 47 year old Christian CAge to dethrone their top heel, one who had not lost in 712 days. The fact you can bring up Oldberg and not see the correlation between he and Christian winning says it all.
> 
> And I fucking hate Vince and everything about the E.


No he didn't Christian has no chance of winning the aew title. Its just the mickey mouse impact title which he cheated to win. Kenny is also injured so needs to start dropping them one at a time. Aaa to idolo with ric flair as manager next.


----------



## Erik.

Just watched the show again. 

Man, it's good. 

I hope the taped episodes aren't going to lose that crowd buzz. Because they really help make the show. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Aedubya

thisissting said:


> Aaa to idolo with ric flair as manager next.


Hate to break it to you.....


----------



## bdon

Aedubya said:


> Hate to break it to you.....


Which only highlights how awful that booking decision was Friday night. It looks like they only done it for cheap shock on the debut episode.

712 days, man. 712 days. Down the drain.


----------



## Aedubya

bdon said:


> Which only highlights how awful that booking decision was Friday night. It looks like they only done it for cheap shock on the debut episode.
> 
> 712 days, man. 712 days. Down the drain.


Didn't read the answer sorry
Ignored for a reason


----------



## bdon

Aedubya said:


> Didn't read the answer sorry
> Ignored for a reason


Sorry, I’m misunderstanding ya a bit here…


----------



## Piers

Hmmm that's it? Three matches and a 50min show? Will there be a second part or something? Did I miss anything? I thought this was going to be a second brand, the Smackdown to Dynamite's Raw.


----------



## Erik.

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Hmmm that's it? Three matches and a 50min show? Will there be a second part or something? Did I miss anything? I thought this was going to be a second brand, the Smackdown to Dynamite's Raw.


Yeah, it's called Dynamite.

Wednesdays.

TNT.


----------



## Chan Hung

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Hmmm that's it? Three matches and a 50min show? Will there be a second part or something? Did I miss anything? I thought this was going to be a second brand, the Smackdown to Dynamite's Raw.


it is an extension of dynamite. one hour and it was a good show.


----------



## .christopher.

Prosper said:


> I mean the whole Hangman and DO thing was crazy over so I wouldn't say it held him back at all. I also wouldn't say that Omega selling for OC kills his credibility either, the biggest stars in wrestling history have all sold for comedy acts at some point.


Over to AEWs audience, yes. Everything is over to them. You're about to get a big bump with Punk and Bryan, though, and you don't want your next supposed star being seen by new eyes surrounded by a bunch of goofs.

Also, did those stars sell for a comedy jobber in a world title match on ppv? Not selling actual moves, btw, but that phony shit OC does. There's no excuse for it.


----------



## GothicBohemian

So I finally watched Rampage (and a couple of week's worth of Dynamite too).

I never want to hear Jericho scream over wrestling matches again. The four person team was a bad enough idea without that ear torture. It's not my way to wish ill on anyone but I wouldn't cry if Jericho developed a persistant case of laryngitis. 

The Omega/Cage match was good. Miro versus the plucky jobber was ok too, though I wish they'd booked a better way to get Fuego his contract. I like those kinds of stories done well, which means winning the contract and having his best buddy in the company there for the presentation, not him getting hired after losing because he has the right bff and the owner is an adorable softie who loves everyone. While it does nod to the complaints about AEW contracts being all about nepotism that doesn't make it a satisfying narrative, just more winking at the 'smart' audience. 

Britt is a great talker. She sure can cut promos. Yep. She really needs to be in the ring with the right person though in order to have a terrific match. Red Velvet is really, really good at some stuff but it's not the stuff that will help Britt look solid as a wrestler. On a positive note, I liked how they went into the match with a story and told it well. 

Overall, I liked what I saw. The hour time frame is perfect. Fewer minutes means no room for filler. All these two-and-three hour wrestling shows often leave me impatient whereas after a nice hour of wrestling I'm eager to watch more the next time they air. There's one other thing I need to mention, and this applies to the most recent Dynamite as well; I'm so happy to finally see not only acknowledgement of their partner companies in this forbidden door agreement but also some mention of the online stories of wrestlers from Dark and Elevation. I don't often see that content, and I'm sure that's true for many AEW fans, so it's nice to have it shown on the main programs. My non-Jericho Rampage debut episode complaint? No Malakai Black. AEW is now all about Malakai Black in my world. 

Did I mention that I wanted to rip Jericho's vocal chords out with my bare hands before Rampage was half over? 'cause that was a thing.


----------



## zorori

an ignored idiot said:


> They can somewhat salvage it, but the best story to tell would have been to wait for Page to beat Omega at his best, not a weakened Omega that everyone knows is now beatable.
> 
> This shit really is simple.


So we should wait even longer for Page to come back from his wife's pregnancy since he is skipping All Out, then wait until the next PPV before Omega can lose. Then who knows, we know Omega needs time off to heal, so perhaps we could delay it for another few weeks. Maybe have the match at DoN 2022? And in that time, every single title match has no value because we know what is going to happen. Sounds good, let's feed Punk, Bryan, et al job to Omega in that time frame.

Sounds like garbage booking to me.


----------



## Geeee

I wonder if they might do Page vs Omega on "Winter is Coming 2". Giving Omega a 1-year reign. Tony Khan says that Dynamite is their main thing, so they actually might want the title change on a special Dynamite like that


----------



## Nothing Finer

It reminded me of WWE Main Event in its first 6 months or so, which I mean as a big compliment. Minimal promos, one hour show, just a succession of good matches. Hopefully it can keep it up.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Pretty good show I thought. Sharp and to the point with the three tight matches.

Christian v Omega was really good with Kenny as always fantastic and Cage holding up his end of the bargain. I was surprised at Christian winning but the way he won was great in the Bucks' plan backfiring to cost the Impact belt. A clean pin would've been the wrong way to go but this was a fucking killswitch on a chair which Kenny took right on the face god bless him. Plus it's only the Impact belt. I have no problem with the Christian win for the following reasons:


The pin was dirty as hell
It's only the impact belt
It won't hurt any AEW business
Kenny is still the promotion's champ.

Credit to Miro for bumping and making Fuego Del Sol look good but I don't give a crap about another tiny high flyer so was hoping for more of a squash without some soppy segment after.

Britt v Velvet was good once they got going and Velvet heeled it up a bit. However the mistake was making it a straight wrestling match in the first place. They should brawled more on the outside and made it more of a fight.


----------



## zorori

yeahbaby! said:


> It's only the Impact belt. I have no problem with the Christian win for the following reasons:
> 
> The pin was dirty as hell
> It's only the impact belt
> It won't hurt any AEW business
> Kenny is still the promotion's champ.


They could even refer to him as "undefeated in AEW", which could be true if you claim it was an Impact sanctioned match.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Chrstian beating Kenny, no matter if clean or not. Was stupid. Surprisingly stupid by AEW.

Have the ratings come out for this yet?


----------



## CM Buck

The_Great_One21 said:


> Chrstian beating Kenny, no matter if clean or not. Was stupid. Surprisingly stupid by AEW.
> 
> Have the ratings come out for this yet?


I dunno. Check the numbers thread


----------



## Excellently Executed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m not happy that Christian beat Kenny - but he was always losing at some point - and i was of 2 minds if he should lose the AEW title first or the other 2
> 
> what made it kinda ok IMO for me
> 
> 1. The announcers said about 5 times before the match ‘the AEW title is the most important’
> 2. The killswitch on the chair looked brutal
> 3. kenny will get his win back in quick order at All Out
> 4. Kenny can stop overworking himself by doing impact et all
> 
> what will seal the deal is how kenny reacts Wed after losing the impact champ and the aaa champ - if he goes double mad, aggressive and unhinged / then it might end up a good thing
> 
> and i admittedly did enjoy the match
> 
> but i would have preferred kenny beat christian


This is why I’m alright with Omega losing the Impact strap.

His run has gotten stale.

Look at the crowd’s reaction to Cage winning.

AEW isn’t at Daily’s Place anymore … they’re on the road in front of real crowds.

Hopefully Omega can find another gear now after losing.


----------

